# ZOPO ZP 980/Lemon Aspire A4 Custom Roms



## Soaham (Aug 16, 2013)

*SRR SAMSUNG S4 v3*

Changelog :
Gps Fixed
Smart Pause
Smart Scroll
Air Gesture 
S4 nice Dialer
Lenovo Camera
ChatON 
And many inbuilt tweaks to improve performance....

to enable disable sidebar continuously press back key.... 

*Screenshots Of SRR SAMSUNG S4 V3*http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=46686162&postcount=1102

*Flashable Download Link For V3 :*http://goo.gl/ZiBCKQ


*S4 Launcher Flashable* http://d-h.st/2Gv

*How To Flash :*

1) Download Rom.zip File and S4 Launcher
2) Put into External/Internal SD Card
3) Go To CMW Recovery
4) Wipe Data/Factory Reset And Wipe Partition
5) From Advance Menu Do Dalvik CACHE Clear
6) Go in Mount And Storage select FORMAT SYSTEM
7) Select Intall From SD Card
8) Select srr sam S4V3.zip And Select YES then select S4 Launcher which u downloaded ...and select yes
9) Reboot Your System


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*SRR SAMSUNG S4 V2
*

*FEATURES*
Samsung Galaxy S4 UI 
Samsung Galaxy S4 Fonts
Samsung Galaxy S4 Dailer
Samsung Galaxy S4 Music
Samsung Galaxy S4 Alarms
Samsung Galaxy S4 Toggle
Samsung Galaxy S4 Sounds
Samsung Galaxy S4 Widgets
Samsung Galaxy S4 Bootlogo
Samsung Galaxy S4 Statusbar
Samsung Galaxy S4 Wallpaper
Samsung Galaxy S4 S Voice
Samsung Galaxy S4 Ringtones
Samsung Galaxy S4 UI Sounds
Samsung Galaxy S4 Notification
Samsung Galaxy S4 Lockscreen
Samsung Galaxy S4 Boot Sound
Samsung Galaxy S4 Framework
Samsung Galaxy S4 Battery Icon
Samsung Galaxy S4 Swipe to call 
Samsung Galaxy S4 Voice Unlock
Samsung Galaxy S4 Task manager
Samsung Galaxy S4 Boot Animation
Samsung Galaxy S4 AccuWeather
Samsung Galaxy S4 Swipe to message
Samsung Galaxy S4 Suspension window
Samsung Galaxy S4 Touchwiz launcher(badge support)

Customized APPS
M Unlock
Busybox
Init.d Scripts
Pre-Rooted
Bump Feature
Super Smooth
Signal Tweaks
Battery Tweaks
Proximity Tweaks
Build.prop Tweaks
Faster Streaming
CM10.1 Calculator
Net Speed Tweaks
Performance Tweaks
Day Dream Launcher
Updated Google Play
No Delay In Making Call
Deodexed & Zipaligned
OG Youtube Downloader
Mobile Bravia Engine 3
Transparent Status Bar
Default External App Storage
Better Image & Audio Quality
Enables 270 Degree Rotation
Better Responsiveness & Speed
Air gestures-work only in gallery
Based on android 4.2.2
Keyboard with swipe support
13MP Camera-All Modes
XLoud
XBlast Tools
X4 Video Player
Xposed Additions
Xperia Motion Snap
Xposed Framework
Xposed Gravity Box
Xposed Icon Themer
Xposed App Settings
ViPER4Android FX
ViPER4Android XHIFI
Lockscreen Wallpaper Change Through Gravity Box



(Kindly Follow Instruction To Install ROM , Read Notes Before Posting Question )


*NOTE :-Make CMW Backup for Reverting back to your old system *

*How To Flash :*

1) Download Rom.zip File and Touchwiz
2) Put into External/Internal SD Card
3) Go To CMW Recovery
4) Wipe Data/Factory Reset And Wipe Partition
5) From Advance Menu Do Dalvik CACHE Clear
6) Go in Mount And Storage select FORMAT SYSTEM
7) Select Intall From SD Card
8) Select srr sam S4.zip And Select YES then select touchwiz which u downloaded ...and select yes
9) Reboot Your System

*
Steps To Get S4 looks and Notification Panel
*
1)Launch the Xposed Installer and click on "Install/Update"
2)Go to Modules tab Tick on Gravity Box, Icon Themer,App Settings,X-Blast tools
3)Open X-Blast tools,click status bar,choose clock colour as white
4)Open Gravity Box,Go to statusbar tweaks then click Quicksettings management.
5)Click quicksetting tiles and tick all.
6)Click tiles per row and select 4.
7)Go back and click notification drawer style,select notification drawer background and then choose according to your choice.
8)Go back and click Media Tweaks and select all.
9)Go back and click About and Select Use holo dark theme.
10)CLICK FIRST TWO OPTION TO GO TO OFFICIAL THREAD OF GRAVITYBOX AND XPOSED FRAMEWORK AND PRESS THANKS FOR THIER WORK

REBOOT
Done!

*Flashable Download Link ( cwm/twrp) :*http://d-h.st/a4e

*Touchwiz Download link*: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2227345


*TWRP backup Download Link* :* http://goo.gl/1R2FIF*

DOWNLOAD XPERIA MOTION SNAP AND INSTALL AS NORMAL APK- http://d-h.st/4zF

*Instructions:*
*This file is in .rar format so Extract it....
Its a twrp backup so u have to restore it by Twrp not by Cwm
u just put this folder in ur Twrp/Backup/Zp980/put here...
and restore it in twrp...*





*SRR SAMSUNG S4 V1 ROM For ZopoZP980*


*Rom :* link removed

*Instructions*
This file is in .rar format so Extract it....
Its a twrp backup so u have to restore it by Twrp not by Cwm
u just put this folder in ur Twrp/Backup/Zp980/put here...
and restore it in twrp...

*Important*
Its based on original S4 rom and we @Manan79 and tried to make it for our device....
If u find any bug then tell us..
Its have only one SIM option due to pure S4 rom...
by continuing pressing back button sidebar appears...
Just tried it once , it has also nice battery backup you loved it....

Please hit thanks if u like our work...



*SCREENSHOTS OF SRR SAMSUNG S4 V2 :*


----------



## ante007 (Sep 4, 2013)

Great work,  except I only have normal sim and in this rom that sim slot  is not working. Can I do something to change that sim 2 is working and 1 not?

Sent from my C2 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Soaham (Sep 4, 2013)

No sorry only mini SIM works...
U have to cut it down...

Sent from my ZP980 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Manan79 (Sep 6, 2013)

*ZP980 ROM ported from Star S5 ButterFly*

Presenting another ROM ported by    @Manan79 and    @Soaham  (MS)

I worked on it and corrected few bugs and now everything works....please let us know your feedback

Credit Goes to original developer Jordiluna  of Star S5 rom ...


V1.0 -Based on 4.2.2 stock z2 miz (star s5 ButterFly) fusion 
-Aroma installer, but I think it is not necessary for lack of mods ..... I have included it. Custom theme aroma. 
, Deodexed, zipallingment ... 
-Bulid better pic prop tweaks, battery, performance, speed, etc. .. 
-support init.d-busybox 
-GodLike tweak 
-Project butter 
-Wallpapers 
-Chromatic android bootanimation 
-Framework EDITED, Custom Background 
-SystemUi edited toggles Chromatic 
Settings apk-edited, chromatic icons 
zip-weight reduction 
, unnecessary apk Clean, very clean 
-Xposed installer 
-Gravitybox 2.2.2 
-Xlocky, just change the lock icon as seen in the screenshots, different styles. 
, Dualsim ringer, Gravitybox podreis set from a different timbre for each Blast. 
-Fast, stable, good battery life 

INSTALLATION. ---- 
- Flash it using TWRP , and follow aroma installer prompts , it is in not in English , but easy to understand.
- after installation , aroma may give error while rebooting, you can ignore that and reboot normally using twrp.

DOWNLOAD LINK BELOW

https://docs.google.com/file/d/0B_fK0gXdaWxFbVcyVHdoZlVRWTg/edit?usp=sharing

Note:
As usual we are not responsible if your device is damaged or bricked  


Screenshots:


----------



## Manan79 (Sep 6, 2013)

ZP980 SAM UI ported ROM by MS 

this rom is ported by us from star butterfly s5 ROM.... thanks to original developer Ronks

As promised Another s4 Rom ( ported by me and soaham) fully working with pure s4 features  

Firmware interface is as close to an interface Samsung Galaxy S4. 
Added fashion GravityBox directly from the Settings menu.
completely deodex, fixed connection via USB, added with full ROOT SuperSU,
added the missing ringtones to SMS and alarm,
turn off the animation has changed, 
bravia engine 2, 
radio V7 P1. 
Cons - some setting items in English, some mods do not work from the extended menu. 


Download : http://d-h.st/uLZ

 here are the screenshots



Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## ante007 (Sep 7, 2013)

This z2 miz is best I tested. 

Poslano sa mog Z2 koristeći Tapatalk 4


----------



## Maheshwara (Sep 7, 2013)

Is it pre-rooted?


----------



## Manan79 (Sep 7, 2013)

Yes..maheshwara 

Sent from my Z2 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## u21642 (Sep 8, 2013)

dual sim is working?


----------



## isualk (Sep 8, 2013)

Yes, dual-sim is working. 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## 66aaaa (Sep 9, 2013)

*Multilingual?*



Manan79 said:


> Presenting another ROM ported by    @Manan79 and    @Soaham  (MS)
> 
> I worked on it and corrected few bugs and now everything works....please let us know your feedback
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Is it multilingual? (Hungarian too?)
THX


----------



## FireManXXL (Sep 9, 2013)

66aaaa said:


> Is it multilingual? (Hungarian too?)
> THX

Click to collapse



Yes, it is multilingual, it has magyar/hungarian  It is a very good rom.


----------



## Maheshwara (Sep 10, 2013)

> It is a very good rom.

Click to collapse



:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## tinyau09 (Sep 10, 2013)

Hi, love to see new custom roms :good::good: very nice

just to check if this rom work on both B version or normal version?


----------



## ante007 (Sep 10, 2013)

All  working on B 

Poslano sa mog Z2 koristeći Tapatalk 4


----------



## FireManXXL (Sep 11, 2013)

Manan79 said:


> Presenting another ROM ported by    @Manan79 and    @Soaham  (MS)
> 
> I worked on it and corrected few bugs and now everything works....please let us know your feedback
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



With this rom i have managed to reach 43h without charging, with data activated allways and 2 sim-s allways active, i made few calls/sms and internet browsing using data connection, without wi-fi. I think it is a very good rom.


ZP980 SAM UI ported ROM by MS is better than this?

Thanks!


----------



## tinyau09 (Sep 11, 2013)

ante007 said:


> All  working on B
> 
> Poslano sa mog Z2 koristeći Tapatalk 4

Click to collapse



It should be great, i will flash it tonight give it a try right after homed!! 

Sent from my ZP980 using xda app-developers app


----------



## 66aaaa (Sep 11, 2013)

Manan79 said:


> ZP980 SAM UI ported ROM by MS
> 
> this rom is ported by us from star butterfly s5 ROM.... thanks to original developer Ronks
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



How to install it?

Dual SIM support?
Also works for ZP980 2/32Gb?
Version normal or B or both?

THX


----------



## Soaham (Sep 11, 2013)

Thanx @FireManXXL for ur review... and yeah Sam UI also give same battery backup...
And it doesnt have any issue like other ported s4 rom have like gps wifi and internet connection.......
Sent from my Z2 using XDA Premium HD app


----------



## Soaham (Sep 11, 2013)

@66aaa just flash it simply through twrp or cwm recovery...
And yeah it support hung.... 
And ur  device tooo...

Sent from my Z2 using XDA Premium HD app


----------



## Soaham (Aug 16, 2013)

*SRR SAMSUNG S4 v3*

Changelog :
Gps Fixed
Smart Pause
Smart Scroll
Air Gesture 
S4 nice Dialer
Lenovo Camera
ChatON 
And many inbuilt tweaks to improve performance....

to enable disable sidebar continuously press back key.... 

*Screenshots Of SRR SAMSUNG S4 V3*http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=46686162&postcount=1102

*Flashable Download Link For V3 :*http://goo.gl/ZiBCKQ


*S4 Launcher Flashable* http://d-h.st/2Gv

*How To Flash :*

1) Download Rom.zip File and S4 Launcher
2) Put into External/Internal SD Card
3) Go To CMW Recovery
4) Wipe Data/Factory Reset And Wipe Partition
5) From Advance Menu Do Dalvik CACHE Clear
6) Go in Mount And Storage select FORMAT SYSTEM
7) Select Intall From SD Card
8) Select srr sam S4V3.zip And Select YES then select S4 Launcher which u downloaded ...and select yes
9) Reboot Your System


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*SRR SAMSUNG S4 V2
*

*FEATURES*
Samsung Galaxy S4 UI 
Samsung Galaxy S4 Fonts
Samsung Galaxy S4 Dailer
Samsung Galaxy S4 Music
Samsung Galaxy S4 Alarms
Samsung Galaxy S4 Toggle
Samsung Galaxy S4 Sounds
Samsung Galaxy S4 Widgets
Samsung Galaxy S4 Bootlogo
Samsung Galaxy S4 Statusbar
Samsung Galaxy S4 Wallpaper
Samsung Galaxy S4 S Voice
Samsung Galaxy S4 Ringtones
Samsung Galaxy S4 UI Sounds
Samsung Galaxy S4 Notification
Samsung Galaxy S4 Lockscreen
Samsung Galaxy S4 Boot Sound
Samsung Galaxy S4 Framework
Samsung Galaxy S4 Battery Icon
Samsung Galaxy S4 Swipe to call 
Samsung Galaxy S4 Voice Unlock
Samsung Galaxy S4 Task manager
Samsung Galaxy S4 Boot Animation
Samsung Galaxy S4 AccuWeather
Samsung Galaxy S4 Swipe to message
Samsung Galaxy S4 Suspension window
Samsung Galaxy S4 Touchwiz launcher(badge support)

Customized APPS
M Unlock
Busybox
Init.d Scripts
Pre-Rooted
Bump Feature
Super Smooth
Signal Tweaks
Battery Tweaks
Proximity Tweaks
Build.prop Tweaks
Faster Streaming
CM10.1 Calculator
Net Speed Tweaks
Performance Tweaks
Day Dream Launcher
Updated Google Play
No Delay In Making Call
Deodexed & Zipaligned
OG Youtube Downloader
Mobile Bravia Engine 3
Transparent Status Bar
Default External App Storage
Better Image & Audio Quality
Enables 270 Degree Rotation
Better Responsiveness & Speed
Air gestures-work only in gallery
Based on android 4.2.2
Keyboard with swipe support
13MP Camera-All Modes
XLoud
XBlast Tools
X4 Video Player
Xposed Additions
Xperia Motion Snap
Xposed Framework
Xposed Gravity Box
Xposed Icon Themer
Xposed App Settings
ViPER4Android FX
ViPER4Android XHIFI
Lockscreen Wallpaper Change Through Gravity Box



(Kindly Follow Instruction To Install ROM , Read Notes Before Posting Question )


*NOTE :-Make CMW Backup for Reverting back to your old system *

*How To Flash :*

1) Download Rom.zip File and Touchwiz
2) Put into External/Internal SD Card
3) Go To CMW Recovery
4) Wipe Data/Factory Reset And Wipe Partition
5) From Advance Menu Do Dalvik CACHE Clear
6) Go in Mount And Storage select FORMAT SYSTEM
7) Select Intall From SD Card
8) Select srr sam S4.zip And Select YES then select touchwiz which u downloaded ...and select yes
9) Reboot Your System

*
Steps To Get S4 looks and Notification Panel
*
1)Launch the Xposed Installer and click on "Install/Update"
2)Go to Modules tab Tick on Gravity Box, Icon Themer,App Settings,X-Blast tools
3)Open X-Blast tools,click status bar,choose clock colour as white
4)Open Gravity Box,Go to statusbar tweaks then click Quicksettings management.
5)Click quicksetting tiles and tick all.
6)Click tiles per row and select 4.
7)Go back and click notification drawer style,select notification drawer background and then choose according to your choice.
8)Go back and click Media Tweaks and select all.
9)Go back and click About and Select Use holo dark theme.
10)CLICK FIRST TWO OPTION TO GO TO OFFICIAL THREAD OF GRAVITYBOX AND XPOSED FRAMEWORK AND PRESS THANKS FOR THIER WORK

REBOOT
Done!

*Flashable Download Link ( cwm/twrp) :*http://d-h.st/a4e

*Touchwiz Download link*: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2227345


*TWRP backup Download Link* :* http://goo.gl/1R2FIF*

DOWNLOAD XPERIA MOTION SNAP AND INSTALL AS NORMAL APK- http://d-h.st/4zF

*Instructions:*
*This file is in .rar format so Extract it....
Its a twrp backup so u have to restore it by Twrp not by Cwm
u just put this folder in ur Twrp/Backup/Zp980/put here...
and restore it in twrp...*





*SRR SAMSUNG S4 V1 ROM For ZopoZP980*


*Rom :* link removed

*Instructions*
This file is in .rar format so Extract it....
Its a twrp backup so u have to restore it by Twrp not by Cwm
u just put this folder in ur Twrp/Backup/Zp980/put here...
and restore it in twrp...

*Important*
Its based on original S4 rom and we @Manan79 and tried to make it for our device....
If u find any bug then tell us..
Its have only one SIM option due to pure S4 rom...
by continuing pressing back button sidebar appears...
Just tried it once , it has also nice battery backup you loved it....

Please hit thanks if u like our work...



*SCREENSHOTS OF SRR SAMSUNG S4 V2 :*


----------



## asappa (Sep 11, 2013)

*ROM - Gravitybox*



Manan79 said:


> Presenting another ROM ported by    @Manan79 and    @Soaham  (MS)
> 
> I worked on it and corrected few bugs and now everything works....please let us know your feedback
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




Hi Manan79,

could I have your support for gravitybox 2.2.2. I don't be able to work with it.
How do I use it???
Thanks a lot


----------



## FireManXXL (Sep 11, 2013)

I have the same problem, i noticed now.


----------



## ante007 (Sep 11, 2013)

You must enable gravitybox in xposed installer and restart 

Poslano sa mog Z2 koristeći Tapatalk 4


----------



## asappa (Sep 12, 2013)

*Gravitybox*



ante007 said:


> You must enable gravitybox in xposed installer and restart
> 
> Poslano sa mog Z2 koristeći Tapatalk 4

Click to collapse



Thanks a lot.


----------



## tinyau09 (Sep 12, 2013)

Manan79 said:


> Presenting another ROM ported by    @Manan79 and    @Soaham  (MS)
> 
> I worked on it and corrected few bugs and now everything works....please let us know your feedback
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



installed and works prefectly... thanks for the work!!:good::good:

---------- Post added 13th September 2013 at 12:41 AM ---------- Previous post was 12th September 2013 at 11:55 PM ----------




Manan79 said:


> ZP980 SAM UI ported ROM by MS
> 
> this rom is ported by us from star butterfly s5 ROM.... thanks to original developer Ronks
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hi Manan79 , Soaham,

I'm trying to make my own rom with below comments in the boot ramdisk, by using Android Kitchen 0.224:
ro.secure=1
ro.debuggable=0
persist.service.adb.enable=0
persist.sys.usb.config=mtp,adb

but after I re-pack it, I stuck in the zopo screen before boot animation. Do you have any suggestions for me? 

thank you for your time in advance.


----------



## Soaham (Sep 12, 2013)

@tinyau09 Its too late here ..
I will tell u tomorrow...
And yeah have one suggestion...tell u 2morow
Its now 1.30am so going to sleep..


Sent from my Z2 using XDA Premium HD app


----------



## biobio76 (Sep 12, 2013)

Hi, 

and congraturation for your rom, I am downloading it right now and try it this night.
of course the possibilities to use our zopo 980 with both SIM ( it was born for that ) should be the next
target for you guys...

I understand that you have taked the original S4 ROM to develop this custom rom....but I just would like to advice that
in china the original galaxy S4 is also sold in the DUAL SIM version....so somehow an original and existing ROM to be take for developping is already in the wild web 

maybe is just a stupid comment or maybe you can think about that and modifi a bit your great job.

cheers and again many thanks for that !


----------



## tinyau09 (Sep 13, 2013)

Soaham said:


> @tinyau09 Its too late here ..
> I will tell u tomorrow...
> And yeah have one suggestion...tell u 2morow
> Its now 1.30am so going to sleep..
> ...

Click to collapse



Appreciated :beer:

Sent from my Z2 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Soaham (Sep 13, 2013)

@biobio76 try SAM UI by MS its s4 based and many other tweaks are also done...so try that...
Its better and also have best battery back up...

Sent from my Z2 using XDA Premium HD app


----------



## Soaham (Sep 13, 2013)

@tinyau09 just try this one if u have boot loop 
Replace those lib files which i provide u in screenshot...
Replace them from any working zp980 rom.

Sent from my Z2 using xda app-developers app


----------



## azaman100 (Sep 13, 2013)

*Air Gesture*



Manan79 said:


> ZP980 SAM UI ported ROM by MS
> 
> this rom is ported by us from star butterfly s5 ROM.... thanks to original developer Ronks
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Does this rom has air gesture option like Samsung S4?


----------



## 66aaaa (Sep 13, 2013)

Manan79 said:


> ZP980 SAM UI ported ROM by MS
> 
> this rom is ported by us from star butterfly s5 ROM.... thanks to original developer Ronks
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I tried this rom, but I had no data connection (mobilnet didn't work)...(and yes I enabled it on the settings)
And the toggle toolbar had only the same possibilities (wifi, bt, gps etc.) like the original.... (and yes I tried to customise)

Otherwise it was nice, but back to stock now...

---------- Post added at 10:29 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:11 PM ----------




Manan79 said:


> Presenting another ROM ported by    @Manan79 and    @Soaham  (MS)
> 
> I worked on it and corrected few bugs and now everything works....please let us know your feedback
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



By Aroma Installer which modem to choose?
V6 P2 or V7 P1?
THX


----------



## FireManXXL (Sep 13, 2013)

66aaaa said:


> By Aroma Installer which modem to choose?
> V6 P2 or V7 P1?
> THX

Click to collapse



I chose V7 P1, works well.
For data connection you must set the APN manually, on both rom-s, ZP980 SAM UI ported ROM by MS and V1.0 -Based on 4.2.2 stock z2 miz (star s5 ButterFly) fusion.


----------



## nayton sanches (Sep 15, 2013)

Hi Thanks for the work.
How can I change the theme of this screen?




Thanks.


----------



## 66aaaa (Sep 15, 2013)

FireManXXL said:


> I chose V7 P1, works well.
> For data connection you must set the APN manually, on both rom-s, ZP980 SAM UI ported ROM by MS and V1.0 -Based on 4.2.2 stock z2 miz (star s5 ButterFly) fusion.

Click to collapse



It works me too. It is a great rom I keep it!


----------



## s_hri (Sep 16, 2013)

*link for zp980 2gn/32gb not working........*



Manan79 said:


> ZP980 SAM UI ported ROM by MS
> 
> this rom is ported by us from star butterfly s5 ROM.... thanks to original developer Ronks
> 
> ...

Click to collapse






dear manan link provided by you http://d-h.st/uLZ is not working.


----------



## FireManXXL (Sep 17, 2013)

What happened with the old thread "New Zopo zp980" ? Was deleted?


----------



## 0815 1234 (Sep 17, 2013)

FireManXXL said:


> What happened with the old thread "New Zopo zp980" ? Was deleted?

Click to collapse



I don't know either. 
Didn't find any clue on it using Google cache on page 89 of the last thread - would be nice if anyone could inform us?!


----------



## Soaham (Sep 18, 2013)

@s_hri link is working....


Sent from my Z2 using XDA Premium HD app


----------



## Manan79 (Sep 18, 2013)

http://static.lewatek.com/yun/ZOPO_C2_JB2/LeWa_ZOPO_C2_JB2_ROM_13.09.18_1b5f2.zip


latest and official LeWa for c2 --- just got uploaded on lewa site 5 min back ...


----------



## Soaham (Aug 16, 2013)

*SRR SAMSUNG S4 v3*

Changelog :
Gps Fixed
Smart Pause
Smart Scroll
Air Gesture 
S4 nice Dialer
Lenovo Camera
ChatON 
And many inbuilt tweaks to improve performance....

to enable disable sidebar continuously press back key.... 

*Screenshots Of SRR SAMSUNG S4 V3*http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=46686162&postcount=1102

*Flashable Download Link For V3 :*http://goo.gl/ZiBCKQ


*S4 Launcher Flashable* http://d-h.st/2Gv

*How To Flash :*

1) Download Rom.zip File and S4 Launcher
2) Put into External/Internal SD Card
3) Go To CMW Recovery
4) Wipe Data/Factory Reset And Wipe Partition
5) From Advance Menu Do Dalvik CACHE Clear
6) Go in Mount And Storage select FORMAT SYSTEM
7) Select Intall From SD Card
8) Select srr sam S4V3.zip And Select YES then select S4 Launcher which u downloaded ...and select yes
9) Reboot Your System


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*SRR SAMSUNG S4 V2
*

*FEATURES*
Samsung Galaxy S4 UI 
Samsung Galaxy S4 Fonts
Samsung Galaxy S4 Dailer
Samsung Galaxy S4 Music
Samsung Galaxy S4 Alarms
Samsung Galaxy S4 Toggle
Samsung Galaxy S4 Sounds
Samsung Galaxy S4 Widgets
Samsung Galaxy S4 Bootlogo
Samsung Galaxy S4 Statusbar
Samsung Galaxy S4 Wallpaper
Samsung Galaxy S4 S Voice
Samsung Galaxy S4 Ringtones
Samsung Galaxy S4 UI Sounds
Samsung Galaxy S4 Notification
Samsung Galaxy S4 Lockscreen
Samsung Galaxy S4 Boot Sound
Samsung Galaxy S4 Framework
Samsung Galaxy S4 Battery Icon
Samsung Galaxy S4 Swipe to call 
Samsung Galaxy S4 Voice Unlock
Samsung Galaxy S4 Task manager
Samsung Galaxy S4 Boot Animation
Samsung Galaxy S4 AccuWeather
Samsung Galaxy S4 Swipe to message
Samsung Galaxy S4 Suspension window
Samsung Galaxy S4 Touchwiz launcher(badge support)

Customized APPS
M Unlock
Busybox
Init.d Scripts
Pre-Rooted
Bump Feature
Super Smooth
Signal Tweaks
Battery Tweaks
Proximity Tweaks
Build.prop Tweaks
Faster Streaming
CM10.1 Calculator
Net Speed Tweaks
Performance Tweaks
Day Dream Launcher
Updated Google Play
No Delay In Making Call
Deodexed & Zipaligned
OG Youtube Downloader
Mobile Bravia Engine 3
Transparent Status Bar
Default External App Storage
Better Image & Audio Quality
Enables 270 Degree Rotation
Better Responsiveness & Speed
Air gestures-work only in gallery
Based on android 4.2.2
Keyboard with swipe support
13MP Camera-All Modes
XLoud
XBlast Tools
X4 Video Player
Xposed Additions
Xperia Motion Snap
Xposed Framework
Xposed Gravity Box
Xposed Icon Themer
Xposed App Settings
ViPER4Android FX
ViPER4Android XHIFI
Lockscreen Wallpaper Change Through Gravity Box



(Kindly Follow Instruction To Install ROM , Read Notes Before Posting Question )


*NOTE :-Make CMW Backup for Reverting back to your old system *

*How To Flash :*

1) Download Rom.zip File and Touchwiz
2) Put into External/Internal SD Card
3) Go To CMW Recovery
4) Wipe Data/Factory Reset And Wipe Partition
5) From Advance Menu Do Dalvik CACHE Clear
6) Go in Mount And Storage select FORMAT SYSTEM
7) Select Intall From SD Card
8) Select srr sam S4.zip And Select YES then select touchwiz which u downloaded ...and select yes
9) Reboot Your System

*
Steps To Get S4 looks and Notification Panel
*
1)Launch the Xposed Installer and click on "Install/Update"
2)Go to Modules tab Tick on Gravity Box, Icon Themer,App Settings,X-Blast tools
3)Open X-Blast tools,click status bar,choose clock colour as white
4)Open Gravity Box,Go to statusbar tweaks then click Quicksettings management.
5)Click quicksetting tiles and tick all.
6)Click tiles per row and select 4.
7)Go back and click notification drawer style,select notification drawer background and then choose according to your choice.
8)Go back and click Media Tweaks and select all.
9)Go back and click About and Select Use holo dark theme.
10)CLICK FIRST TWO OPTION TO GO TO OFFICIAL THREAD OF GRAVITYBOX AND XPOSED FRAMEWORK AND PRESS THANKS FOR THIER WORK

REBOOT
Done!

*Flashable Download Link ( cwm/twrp) :*http://d-h.st/a4e

*Touchwiz Download link*: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2227345


*TWRP backup Download Link* :* http://goo.gl/1R2FIF*

DOWNLOAD XPERIA MOTION SNAP AND INSTALL AS NORMAL APK- http://d-h.st/4zF

*Instructions:*
*This file is in .rar format so Extract it....
Its a twrp backup so u have to restore it by Twrp not by Cwm
u just put this folder in ur Twrp/Backup/Zp980/put here...
and restore it in twrp...*





*SRR SAMSUNG S4 V1 ROM For ZopoZP980*


*Rom :* link removed

*Instructions*
This file is in .rar format so Extract it....
Its a twrp backup so u have to restore it by Twrp not by Cwm
u just put this folder in ur Twrp/Backup/Zp980/put here...
and restore it in twrp...

*Important*
Its based on original S4 rom and we @Manan79 and tried to make it for our device....
If u find any bug then tell us..
Its have only one SIM option due to pure S4 rom...
by continuing pressing back button sidebar appears...
Just tried it once , it has also nice battery backup you loved it....

Please hit thanks if u like our work...



*SCREENSHOTS OF SRR SAMSUNG S4 V2 :*


----------



## hamsteyr (Sep 18, 2013)

As per above, I'm placing this here for those who may find it useful.

*LewaOS v5 for Zopo ZP980/C2 - 18/9/13*








Just a quick rebuild which removes assert checks that can give flashing errors, pre-rooted the OS with SuperSU 1.65, and made English the default language.

You still need to flash gapps if you need it, for android 4.2.1, which you can find here: LINK

ROM Download here: Click Me!


----------



## stalky000 (Sep 18, 2013)

ok got issue with latest lewa. Data service is blocked message and there is no way to turn data on. Gapps installed.

Edit: Solution is to set up a data plan.


----------



## areankim (Sep 19, 2013)

stalky000 said:


> ok got issue with latest lewa. Data service is blocked message and there is no way to turn data on. Gapps installed.
> 
> Edit: Solution is to set up a data plan.

Click to collapse



any other bugs besides that, camera quality ok?
still undecided on these custom ROMS.


----------



## stalky000 (Sep 19, 2013)

areankim said:


> any other bugs besides that, camera quality ok?
> still undecided on these custom ROMS.

Click to collapse



Not really, updated older lewa with this one and after some customization I'm loving it.

Sent from my C2 using xda app-developers app


----------



## jg77 (Sep 19, 2013)

0815 1234 said:


> I don't know either.
> Didn't find any clue on it using Google cache on page 89 of the last thread - would be nice if anyone could inform us?!

Click to collapse



Can someone share why this thread has been deleted? There was some useful information in there for new Zopo zp980/C2 owners


----------



## areankim (Sep 19, 2013)

The lewa os v5 is comlatible with c2 2gb ram 32gb rom version? Cos in their forum, it says 32gb not supported

Sent from my ZP980 using xda app-developers app


----------



## hamsteyr (Sep 19, 2013)

areankim said:


> The lewa os v5 is comlatible with c2 2gb ram 32gb rom version? Cos in their forum, it says 32gb not supported
> 
> Sent from my ZP980 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



I use it with my 32GB. It's perfectly supported, the one which is not supported is the 4gb if I read it correctly on their forums. Some guys even asked which he would flash if he had the 32GB version, and they pointed him to this thread, so I think it's prefectly safe.

That and of course, the screenshots were taken with my device itself, and with me flashing into it, so I can give you firsthand experience of its success.


----------



## Manan79 (Sep 20, 2013)

I use Latest lewa in my zp980 32 GB and it is cool... I don't find any bugs at all..the notification about data is blocked is just msg...It goes away when data is on...not a defect


----------



## azaman100 (Sep 20, 2013)

*MIUI ROM for zp980?*

Could anyone please provide a link of MIUI rom for zp980? Thanks in advance.:laugh:


----------



## azaman100 (Sep 20, 2013)

*MIUI Rom for zp980 Turbo C+ Version*

:laugh:. I have found MIUI V5 for this device. Now, using it. The performance is very good.


----------



## isualk (Sep 21, 2013)

azaman100 said:


> :laugh:. I have found MIUI V5 for this device. Now, using it. The performance is very good.

Click to collapse



Can you share the link please?


----------



## azaman100 (Sep 21, 2013)

*Miui v5 rom*



isualk said:


> Can you share the link please?

Click to collapse



I have found some serious bug like, hang at lockscreen. :crying:. Trying to find a solution. Then I will share the MIUI V5 rom.


----------



## areankim (Sep 21, 2013)

hamsteyr said:


> I use it with my 32GB. It's perfectly supported, the one which is not supported is the 4gb if I read it correctly on their forums. Some guys even asked which he would flash if he had the 32GB version, and they pointed him to this thread, so I think it's prefectly safe.
> 
> That and of course, the screenshots were taken with my device itself, and with me flashing into it, so I can give you firsthand experience of its success.

Click to collapse



thanks! hopefully it will be a good rom. gonna test lewa os 1st time....


----------



## ante007 (Sep 21, 2013)

isualk said:


> Can you share the link please?

Click to collapse



Just google for c2/zp980 miui...

Sent from my ZOPO zp980+


----------



## isualk (Sep 21, 2013)

azaman100 said:


> I have found some serious bug like, hang at lockscreen. :crying:. Trying to find a solution. Then I will share the MIUI V5 rom.

Click to collapse



I had the same issue with the last MIUI 3.9.20 and couldn't find a solution.


----------



## ante007 (Sep 21, 2013)

try to disable sim pin protection

Poslano sa mog SoftwinerEvb koristeći Tapatalk 4


----------



## isualk (Sep 21, 2013)

ante007 said:


> try to disable sim pin protection
> 
> Poslano sa mog SoftwinerEvb koristeći Tapatalk 4

Click to collapse



Thanks for the hint, that was exactly the problem.


----------



## areankim (Sep 22, 2013)

isualk said:


> Thanks for the hint, that was exactly the problem.

Click to collapse




both miui v5 and lewa os is still a pilot rom not stable release riight?


----------



## isualk (Sep 22, 2013)

areankim said:


> both miui v5 and lewa os is still a pilot rom not stable release riight?

Click to collapse



I used the latest lewa v5 with my zp980, 2gb ram, 32gb rom a few days and couldn't find any bugs.


----------



## s_hri (Sep 22, 2013)

*data connection prob in zp980 2gb/32gb*



hamsteyr said:


> I use it with my 32GB. It's perfectly supported, the one which is not supported is the 4gb if I read it correctly on their forums. Some guys even asked which he would flash if he had the 32GB version, and they pointed him to this thread, so I think it's prefectly safe.
> 
> That and of course, the screenshots were taken with my device itself, and with me flashing into it, so I can give you firsthand experience of its success.

Click to collapse



DEAR SIR

I AM USING ZP980 2GB/32GB PHONE. I INSTALLED A GAME ( http://www.mediafire.com/?9b1f95o9k3n80k6 ) FRONTLINE COMMANDO IN MY 
PHONE. GAME HAVE FULL GOLD AND GLUE WORKING WELL. BUT AFTER  MY PHONE STOPED CONNECTING TO INTERNET THROUGH DATA CONNECTION ON 3G/2G . CHANGED SETTINGS LIKE OPERATERS(AUTOMATIC). DATA ACTIVE, EVEN INSTALLED NEW ROMS. SAME PROBLUM PERCIST. PLEASE HELP WHAT TO DO.

YOU CAN IMAGINE AN ANDROID DEVICE  WITHOUT INTERNET IS LIKE BRICK ITSELF.
PLEASE HELP:fingers-crossed::fingers-crossed:

REGARDS
.


----------



## Soaham (Aug 16, 2013)

*SRR SAMSUNG S4 v3*

Changelog :
Gps Fixed
Smart Pause
Smart Scroll
Air Gesture 
S4 nice Dialer
Lenovo Camera
ChatON 
And many inbuilt tweaks to improve performance....

to enable disable sidebar continuously press back key.... 

*Screenshots Of SRR SAMSUNG S4 V3*http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=46686162&postcount=1102

*Flashable Download Link For V3 :*http://goo.gl/ZiBCKQ


*S4 Launcher Flashable* http://d-h.st/2Gv

*How To Flash :*

1) Download Rom.zip File and S4 Launcher
2) Put into External/Internal SD Card
3) Go To CMW Recovery
4) Wipe Data/Factory Reset And Wipe Partition
5) From Advance Menu Do Dalvik CACHE Clear
6) Go in Mount And Storage select FORMAT SYSTEM
7) Select Intall From SD Card
8) Select srr sam S4V3.zip And Select YES then select S4 Launcher which u downloaded ...and select yes
9) Reboot Your System


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*SRR SAMSUNG S4 V2
*

*FEATURES*
Samsung Galaxy S4 UI 
Samsung Galaxy S4 Fonts
Samsung Galaxy S4 Dailer
Samsung Galaxy S4 Music
Samsung Galaxy S4 Alarms
Samsung Galaxy S4 Toggle
Samsung Galaxy S4 Sounds
Samsung Galaxy S4 Widgets
Samsung Galaxy S4 Bootlogo
Samsung Galaxy S4 Statusbar
Samsung Galaxy S4 Wallpaper
Samsung Galaxy S4 S Voice
Samsung Galaxy S4 Ringtones
Samsung Galaxy S4 UI Sounds
Samsung Galaxy S4 Notification
Samsung Galaxy S4 Lockscreen
Samsung Galaxy S4 Boot Sound
Samsung Galaxy S4 Framework
Samsung Galaxy S4 Battery Icon
Samsung Galaxy S4 Swipe to call 
Samsung Galaxy S4 Voice Unlock
Samsung Galaxy S4 Task manager
Samsung Galaxy S4 Boot Animation
Samsung Galaxy S4 AccuWeather
Samsung Galaxy S4 Swipe to message
Samsung Galaxy S4 Suspension window
Samsung Galaxy S4 Touchwiz launcher(badge support)

Customized APPS
M Unlock
Busybox
Init.d Scripts
Pre-Rooted
Bump Feature
Super Smooth
Signal Tweaks
Battery Tweaks
Proximity Tweaks
Build.prop Tweaks
Faster Streaming
CM10.1 Calculator
Net Speed Tweaks
Performance Tweaks
Day Dream Launcher
Updated Google Play
No Delay In Making Call
Deodexed & Zipaligned
OG Youtube Downloader
Mobile Bravia Engine 3
Transparent Status Bar
Default External App Storage
Better Image & Audio Quality
Enables 270 Degree Rotation
Better Responsiveness & Speed
Air gestures-work only in gallery
Based on android 4.2.2
Keyboard with swipe support
13MP Camera-All Modes
XLoud
XBlast Tools
X4 Video Player
Xposed Additions
Xperia Motion Snap
Xposed Framework
Xposed Gravity Box
Xposed Icon Themer
Xposed App Settings
ViPER4Android FX
ViPER4Android XHIFI
Lockscreen Wallpaper Change Through Gravity Box



(Kindly Follow Instruction To Install ROM , Read Notes Before Posting Question )


*NOTE :-Make CMW Backup for Reverting back to your old system *

*How To Flash :*

1) Download Rom.zip File and Touchwiz
2) Put into External/Internal SD Card
3) Go To CMW Recovery
4) Wipe Data/Factory Reset And Wipe Partition
5) From Advance Menu Do Dalvik CACHE Clear
6) Go in Mount And Storage select FORMAT SYSTEM
7) Select Intall From SD Card
8) Select srr sam S4.zip And Select YES then select touchwiz which u downloaded ...and select yes
9) Reboot Your System

*
Steps To Get S4 looks and Notification Panel
*
1)Launch the Xposed Installer and click on "Install/Update"
2)Go to Modules tab Tick on Gravity Box, Icon Themer,App Settings,X-Blast tools
3)Open X-Blast tools,click status bar,choose clock colour as white
4)Open Gravity Box,Go to statusbar tweaks then click Quicksettings management.
5)Click quicksetting tiles and tick all.
6)Click tiles per row and select 4.
7)Go back and click notification drawer style,select notification drawer background and then choose according to your choice.
8)Go back and click Media Tweaks and select all.
9)Go back and click About and Select Use holo dark theme.
10)CLICK FIRST TWO OPTION TO GO TO OFFICIAL THREAD OF GRAVITYBOX AND XPOSED FRAMEWORK AND PRESS THANKS FOR THIER WORK

REBOOT
Done!

*Flashable Download Link ( cwm/twrp) :*http://d-h.st/a4e

*Touchwiz Download link*: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2227345


*TWRP backup Download Link* :* http://goo.gl/1R2FIF*

DOWNLOAD XPERIA MOTION SNAP AND INSTALL AS NORMAL APK- http://d-h.st/4zF

*Instructions:*
*This file is in .rar format so Extract it....
Its a twrp backup so u have to restore it by Twrp not by Cwm
u just put this folder in ur Twrp/Backup/Zp980/put here...
and restore it in twrp...*





*SRR SAMSUNG S4 V1 ROM For ZopoZP980*


*Rom :* link removed

*Instructions*
This file is in .rar format so Extract it....
Its a twrp backup so u have to restore it by Twrp not by Cwm
u just put this folder in ur Twrp/Backup/Zp980/put here...
and restore it in twrp...

*Important*
Its based on original S4 rom and we @Manan79 and tried to make it for our device....
If u find any bug then tell us..
Its have only one SIM option due to pure S4 rom...
by continuing pressing back button sidebar appears...
Just tried it once , it has also nice battery backup you loved it....

Please hit thanks if u like our work...



*SCREENSHOTS OF SRR SAMSUNG S4 V2 :*


----------



## p_shep (Sep 25, 2013)

Hi guys,

Have kind of a general question with regards to updating ROMS.

Currently have the (more or less) stock rom on my ZP980, would quite like to try the LeWa one.

Now I have a whole bunch of stuff on my phone I don't want to lose, is it possible to keep the user partition and upgrade the other sections and keep my data? 

Basically I'm looking for a flash tool tutorial, which explains everything. I've found a few, but they's generally been pretty vague on how it works -just the steps to update and no more etc.

Thanks.


----------



## mendrzej (Sep 26, 2013)

I just installed V1.0 -Based on 4.2.2 stock z2 miz and I still have 3G issue like in stock rom. Data running well on 2g but on 3g lost signal. Any solution?


----------



## Manan79 (Sep 26, 2013)

mendrzej said:


> I just installed V1.0 -Based on 4.2.2 stock z2 miz and I still have 3G issue like in stock rom. Data running well on 2g but on 3g lost signal. Any solution?

Click to collapse



Seems it is totally provider dependent ...none of the other friends reported this problem...check with your service provider if they have good 3g in your area..I use same ROM without any issues with 3g

Sent from my Z2 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Svehan (Sep 27, 2013)

Manan79 said:


> Seems it is totally provider dependent ...none of the other friends reported this problem...check with your service provider if they have good 3g in your area..I use same ROM without any issues with 3g
> 
> Sent from my Z2 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



Hello from my side... 

I figured out, that when i deactivate the Videocallfunction, than both sim cards are working and also the SIM1 with UMTS...

Hmmm... Hope it helps.

Greetings, Svehan


----------



## Maheshwara (Sep 29, 2013)

Hey devs, just want to report that with Star Butterfly ROM both 4.2 and 4.3 camera are buggy. The first only shows 1 Megapixel as possible picture size in settings. The latter crashes when entering gallery's image editing mode. Could you please fix that?


----------



## FelipeRRM (Sep 30, 2013)

Guys, I just got a 32GB / 2GB Ram ZP980, with the Turbo CPU, but I didn`t like the perfomance of the phone, it lags a little and the scroll is not very smooth. But it seems to be this messy stock ROM. Does chaning the ROM improve it? And could you please help me doing it? I don't want to brick the phone, as there's no tech assistance for it... Thanks!


----------



## mendrzej (Sep 30, 2013)

Svehan said:


> Hello from my side...
> 
> I figured out, that when i deactivate the Videocallfunction, than both sim cards are working and also the SIM1 with UMTS...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Can you explain me how to disable videocall option?


----------



## Soaham (Oct 6, 2013)

*Srr samso 4*

guys...just developed a new rom for our device ...based on s4 ...but now its in testing period ...
if its works perfect then i will provide u link...

And provide u features soon...


----------



## ante007 (Oct 8, 2013)

Any news about new rom? very long testing :sly:

Poslano sa mog Z2 koristeći Tapatalk 4


----------



## Soaham (Oct 8, 2013)

ante007 said:


> Any news about new rom? very long testing :sly:
> 
> Poslano sa mog Z2 koristeći Tapatalk 4

Click to collapse



Check http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2408655


----------



## biobio76 (Oct 8, 2013)

Hi soaham

I'm going to buy the 2gb 32gb model zopo white with last 6589t
And I would like to install your last v2 rom when released 

Is this rom working with both sim cards? 
V1 was just working with one sim only I'm wondering if v2 allows both 
SIM to work? 

Thanks for your kind reply 





Soaham said:


> Check http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2408655

Click to collapse


----------



## Soaham (Oct 8, 2013)

biobio76 said:


> Hi soaham
> 
> I'm going to buy the 2gb 32gb model zopo white with last 6589t
> And I would like to install your last v2 rom when released
> ...

Click to collapse



Yeah this rom works with both Sim card....


----------



## elmalote (Oct 9, 2013)

Can someone tell me how to change the Settings background back to the stock black Android one?

I've searched all over Google, but they refer to a Styles.xml file that I can't find in framework-res.apk or SystemUI.apk.

Thanks.


----------



## biobio76 (Oct 10, 2013)

thanks man,

i am waiting for your great job then.



Soaham said:


> Yeah this rom works with both Sim card....

Click to collapse


----------



## justclimb (Oct 11, 2013)

Soaham said:


> Yeah this rom works with both Sim card....

Click to collapse



How soon is soon?

We're waiting for the link 3 days now.


----------



## Soaham (Oct 11, 2013)

justclimb said:


> How soon is soon?
> 
> We're waiting for the link 3 days now.

Click to collapse



its uploading 12 % done..


----------



## ante007 (Oct 11, 2013)

Downloading 

Poslano sa mog Zopo C2 koristeći Tapatalk 4


----------



## Soaham (Oct 11, 2013)

ante007 said:


> Great work,  except I only have normal sim and in this rom that sim slot  is not working. Can I do something to change that sim 2 is working and 1 not?
> 
> Sent from my C2 using Tapatalk 4

Click to collapse



hey today i uploaded V2 try it ..
it supports dual sim..


----------



## Soaham (Oct 11, 2013)

ante007 said:


> Downloading
> 
> Poslano sa mog Zopo C2 koristeći Tapatalk 4

Click to collapse



okie thanks i didnt read ur this comment earlier..

hws it ..??


----------



## ante007 (Oct 11, 2013)

Have bad internet spead, will coment when instal

Poslano sa mog Zopo C2 koristeći Tapatalk 4


----------



## Soaham (Aug 16, 2013)

*SRR SAMSUNG S4 v3*

Changelog :
Gps Fixed
Smart Pause
Smart Scroll
Air Gesture 
S4 nice Dialer
Lenovo Camera
ChatON 
And many inbuilt tweaks to improve performance....

to enable disable sidebar continuously press back key.... 

*Screenshots Of SRR SAMSUNG S4 V3*http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=46686162&postcount=1102

*Flashable Download Link For V3 :*http://goo.gl/ZiBCKQ


*S4 Launcher Flashable* http://d-h.st/2Gv

*How To Flash :*

1) Download Rom.zip File and S4 Launcher
2) Put into External/Internal SD Card
3) Go To CMW Recovery
4) Wipe Data/Factory Reset And Wipe Partition
5) From Advance Menu Do Dalvik CACHE Clear
6) Go in Mount And Storage select FORMAT SYSTEM
7) Select Intall From SD Card
8) Select srr sam S4V3.zip And Select YES then select S4 Launcher which u downloaded ...and select yes
9) Reboot Your System


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*SRR SAMSUNG S4 V2
*

*FEATURES*
Samsung Galaxy S4 UI 
Samsung Galaxy S4 Fonts
Samsung Galaxy S4 Dailer
Samsung Galaxy S4 Music
Samsung Galaxy S4 Alarms
Samsung Galaxy S4 Toggle
Samsung Galaxy S4 Sounds
Samsung Galaxy S4 Widgets
Samsung Galaxy S4 Bootlogo
Samsung Galaxy S4 Statusbar
Samsung Galaxy S4 Wallpaper
Samsung Galaxy S4 S Voice
Samsung Galaxy S4 Ringtones
Samsung Galaxy S4 UI Sounds
Samsung Galaxy S4 Notification
Samsung Galaxy S4 Lockscreen
Samsung Galaxy S4 Boot Sound
Samsung Galaxy S4 Framework
Samsung Galaxy S4 Battery Icon
Samsung Galaxy S4 Swipe to call 
Samsung Galaxy S4 Voice Unlock
Samsung Galaxy S4 Task manager
Samsung Galaxy S4 Boot Animation
Samsung Galaxy S4 AccuWeather
Samsung Galaxy S4 Swipe to message
Samsung Galaxy S4 Suspension window
Samsung Galaxy S4 Touchwiz launcher(badge support)

Customized APPS
M Unlock
Busybox
Init.d Scripts
Pre-Rooted
Bump Feature
Super Smooth
Signal Tweaks
Battery Tweaks
Proximity Tweaks
Build.prop Tweaks
Faster Streaming
CM10.1 Calculator
Net Speed Tweaks
Performance Tweaks
Day Dream Launcher
Updated Google Play
No Delay In Making Call
Deodexed & Zipaligned
OG Youtube Downloader
Mobile Bravia Engine 3
Transparent Status Bar
Default External App Storage
Better Image & Audio Quality
Enables 270 Degree Rotation
Better Responsiveness & Speed
Air gestures-work only in gallery
Based on android 4.2.2
Keyboard with swipe support
13MP Camera-All Modes
XLoud
XBlast Tools
X4 Video Player
Xposed Additions
Xperia Motion Snap
Xposed Framework
Xposed Gravity Box
Xposed Icon Themer
Xposed App Settings
ViPER4Android FX
ViPER4Android XHIFI
Lockscreen Wallpaper Change Through Gravity Box



(Kindly Follow Instruction To Install ROM , Read Notes Before Posting Question )


*NOTE :-Make CMW Backup for Reverting back to your old system *

*How To Flash :*

1) Download Rom.zip File and Touchwiz
2) Put into External/Internal SD Card
3) Go To CMW Recovery
4) Wipe Data/Factory Reset And Wipe Partition
5) From Advance Menu Do Dalvik CACHE Clear
6) Go in Mount And Storage select FORMAT SYSTEM
7) Select Intall From SD Card
8) Select srr sam S4.zip And Select YES then select touchwiz which u downloaded ...and select yes
9) Reboot Your System

*
Steps To Get S4 looks and Notification Panel
*
1)Launch the Xposed Installer and click on "Install/Update"
2)Go to Modules tab Tick on Gravity Box, Icon Themer,App Settings,X-Blast tools
3)Open X-Blast tools,click status bar,choose clock colour as white
4)Open Gravity Box,Go to statusbar tweaks then click Quicksettings management.
5)Click quicksetting tiles and tick all.
6)Click tiles per row and select 4.
7)Go back and click notification drawer style,select notification drawer background and then choose according to your choice.
8)Go back and click Media Tweaks and select all.
9)Go back and click About and Select Use holo dark theme.
10)CLICK FIRST TWO OPTION TO GO TO OFFICIAL THREAD OF GRAVITYBOX AND XPOSED FRAMEWORK AND PRESS THANKS FOR THIER WORK

REBOOT
Done!

*Flashable Download Link ( cwm/twrp) :*http://d-h.st/a4e

*Touchwiz Download link*: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2227345


*TWRP backup Download Link* :* http://goo.gl/1R2FIF*

DOWNLOAD XPERIA MOTION SNAP AND INSTALL AS NORMAL APK- http://d-h.st/4zF

*Instructions:*
*This file is in .rar format so Extract it....
Its a twrp backup so u have to restore it by Twrp not by Cwm
u just put this folder in ur Twrp/Backup/Zp980/put here...
and restore it in twrp...*





*SRR SAMSUNG S4 V1 ROM For ZopoZP980*


*Rom :* link removed

*Instructions*
This file is in .rar format so Extract it....
Its a twrp backup so u have to restore it by Twrp not by Cwm
u just put this folder in ur Twrp/Backup/Zp980/put here...
and restore it in twrp...

*Important*
Its based on original S4 rom and we @Manan79 and tried to make it for our device....
If u find any bug then tell us..
Its have only one SIM option due to pure S4 rom...
by continuing pressing back button sidebar appears...
Just tried it once , it has also nice battery backup you loved it....

Please hit thanks if u like our work...



*SCREENSHOTS OF SRR SAMSUNG S4 V2 :*


----------



## ante007 (Oct 11, 2013)

I tested it for 2 hours on my zp980+ 2gb/32gb
First thing the battery, after 2 hours of testing battery drop just 15% !?
Antutu score 15465 and that is better than Lewa Rom which was best on my device until now.
Rom is smooth and without lag even on widgets.

Now problems/bugs that I found:
FM radio is not working (can't search stations, stack at start)
GPS is not working (can't see any satellite) and 
I have only 2g network (on SIM 2 big one  I don't have mini SIM to test).

Will test it more, I love the battery low draining.

Great work!

(Sorry for bad English)

Poslano sa mog Samsung Galaxy S4 koristeći Tapatalk 4


----------



## Soaham (Oct 12, 2013)

ante007 said:


> I tested it for 2 hours on my zp980+ 2gb/32gb
> First thing the battery, after 2 hours of testing battery drop just 15% !?
> Antutu score 15465 and that is better than Lewa Rom which was best on my device until now.
> Rom is smooth and without lag even on widgets.
> ...

Click to collapse



Just factory reset it....
and yeah 2nd sim supports 2g and 3g is in 1sim...


----------



## ngtuan (Oct 12, 2013)

*Rom very good for C2/ZP980*

Rom very good, but Xperia Motion Snap don't play.
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2408655
Thank you.


----------



## ClessRV (Oct 12, 2013)

How to restore the SAM ROM? I'm using TWRP v2.4.4.0 by dezmen, is it the correct version?

Thank you


----------



## comiflor (Oct 12, 2013)

*comparison*



Soaham said:


> Just factory reset it....
> and yeah 2nd sim supports 2g and 3g is in 1sim...

Click to collapse



If you were to choose between the butterfly rom and s4 v2 rom which one would you choose and why? I use butterfly and i'm very fond of it. Which is better in battery life from those two. Thanks in advance... Best regards.


----------



## Rmaier14 (Oct 12, 2013)

@Soaham, thank you for your nice rom

i tested many roms on my zp980 2/32, put your rom is very nice, fast and at this time there are no lags.
it's possible to change the sytem-font, for me it's a little big have to read (glasses 8 diopt) )

Thanks for answer and sorry for my english, i'm from Austria (not Falco ) )


----------



## Soaham (Oct 12, 2013)

comiflor said:


> If you were to choose between the butterfly rom and s4 v2 rom which one would you choose and why? I use butterfly and i'm very fond of it. Which is better in battery life from those two. Thanks in advance... Best regards.

Click to collapse



yeah butterfly rom is awsm...

and if we talk about battery backup then S4 v2 have better battery backup then butterfly...


----------



## Rmaier14 (Oct 12, 2013)

*SRR SAM V2 Rom*

@Soaham, thank you for your nice rom

i tested many roms on my zp980 2/32, put your rom is very nice, fast and at this time there are no lags.
it's possible to change the sytem-font, for me it's a little big have to read (glasses 8 diopt) )

Thanks for answer and sorry for my english, i'm from Austria (not Falco ) )


----------



## Soaham (Oct 12, 2013)

ClessRV said:


> How to restore the SAM ROM? I'm using TWRP v2.4.4.0 by dezmen, is it the correct version?
> 
> Thank you

Click to collapse



yeah its correct version...
and sir read the instructions section...


----------



## Soaham (Oct 12, 2013)

Rmaier14 said:


> @Soaham, thank you for your nice rom
> 
> i tested many roms on my zp980 2/32, put your rom is very nice, fast and at this time there are no lags.
> it's possible to change the sytem-font, for me it's a little big have to read (glasses 8 diopt) )
> ...

Click to collapse



just use ifonts and change fonts to andrea print...(something like this...)


----------



## Soaham (Oct 12, 2013)

ngtuan said:


> Rom very good, but Xperia Motion Snap don't play.
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2408655
> Thank you.

Click to collapse



just factory reset it...


----------



## ClessRV (Oct 12, 2013)

Soaham said:


> yeah its correct version...
> and sir read the instructions section...

Click to collapse



Thanks, manage to restore it after making a backup first, however, there's one bug I found in the Wi-Fi setting - *NVRAM WARNING: Err = 0x04*, wifi connection is ok, but the message is still bugging me.

and the camera is at 6mp if set to full screen preview, 13mp only accessible if set to 4:3.

Will report more bugs if found.


----------



## Soaham (Oct 12, 2013)

ClessRV said:


> Thanks, manage to restore it after making a backup first, however, there's one bug I found in the Wi-Fi setting - *NVRAM WARNING: Err = 0x04*, wifi connection is ok, but the message is still bugging me.
> 
> and the camera is at 6mp if set to full screen preview, 13mp only accessible if set to 4:3.
> 
> Will report more bugs if found.

Click to collapse



Sir that camera One is not bug...


----------



## ClessRV (Oct 12, 2013)

Soaham said:


> Sir that camera One is not bug...

Click to collapse



Ok, thanks for the clarification, there's another that I found, attempt to delete the screen will cause the launcher to force close, and xperia motion snap is not working in mine as well.

My phone is the Zp980 16Gb 'B' version


----------



## Soaham (Oct 12, 2013)

ClessRV said:


> Ok, thanks for the clarification, there's another that I found, attempt to delete the screen will cause the launcher to force close, and xperia motion snap is not working in mine as well.
> 
> My phone is the Zp980 16Gb 'B' version

Click to collapse



just install xperia motion app as normal apk....

link : http://d-h.st/4zF


----------



## justclimb (Oct 12, 2013)

Soaham said:


> its uploading 12 % done..

Click to collapse



Thankx Soaham.

It's a good S4 ROM actually, the only downside is that SIM2 only connects to GSM networks so I have 3G only in SIM1.

Apart from that it's very smooth particularly on the gaming side. And battery is extraordinary!

Good job.


----------



## justclimb (Oct 12, 2013)

ClessRV said:


> Thanks, manage to restore it after making a backup first, however, there's one bug I found in the Wi-Fi setting - *NVRAM WARNING: Err = 0x04*, wifi connection is ok, but the message is still bugging me.
> 
> and the camera is at 6mp if set to full screen preview, 13mp only accessible if set to 4:3.
> 
> Will report more bugs if found.

Click to collapse



http://www40.zippyshare.com/v/84352025/file.html

Install this cam and stop moaning.

No Nvram warning for me...


----------



## ClessRV (Oct 12, 2013)

justclimb said:


> http://www40.zippyshare.com/v/84352025/file.html
> 
> Install this cam and stop moaning.
> 
> No Nvram warning for me...

Click to collapse



Good for you :laugh:


----------



## Soaham (Oct 13, 2013)

justclimb said:


> http://www40.zippyshare.com/v/84352025/file.html
> 
> Install this cam and stop moaning.
> 
> No Nvram warning for me...

Click to collapse



download latest one from here....

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2425832


----------



## ritschmen (Oct 13, 2013)

Hello, i am on CWM Zopo ZP980 16GB 1.5 mhz. How can switch to TWRP?

Sent from my C2 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Soaham (Aug 16, 2013)

*SRR SAMSUNG S4 v3*

Changelog :
Gps Fixed
Smart Pause
Smart Scroll
Air Gesture 
S4 nice Dialer
Lenovo Camera
ChatON 
And many inbuilt tweaks to improve performance....

to enable disable sidebar continuously press back key.... 

*Screenshots Of SRR SAMSUNG S4 V3*http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=46686162&postcount=1102

*Flashable Download Link For V3 :*http://goo.gl/ZiBCKQ


*S4 Launcher Flashable* http://d-h.st/2Gv

*How To Flash :*

1) Download Rom.zip File and S4 Launcher
2) Put into External/Internal SD Card
3) Go To CMW Recovery
4) Wipe Data/Factory Reset And Wipe Partition
5) From Advance Menu Do Dalvik CACHE Clear
6) Go in Mount And Storage select FORMAT SYSTEM
7) Select Intall From SD Card
8) Select srr sam S4V3.zip And Select YES then select S4 Launcher which u downloaded ...and select yes
9) Reboot Your System


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*SRR SAMSUNG S4 V2
*

*FEATURES*
Samsung Galaxy S4 UI 
Samsung Galaxy S4 Fonts
Samsung Galaxy S4 Dailer
Samsung Galaxy S4 Music
Samsung Galaxy S4 Alarms
Samsung Galaxy S4 Toggle
Samsung Galaxy S4 Sounds
Samsung Galaxy S4 Widgets
Samsung Galaxy S4 Bootlogo
Samsung Galaxy S4 Statusbar
Samsung Galaxy S4 Wallpaper
Samsung Galaxy S4 S Voice
Samsung Galaxy S4 Ringtones
Samsung Galaxy S4 UI Sounds
Samsung Galaxy S4 Notification
Samsung Galaxy S4 Lockscreen
Samsung Galaxy S4 Boot Sound
Samsung Galaxy S4 Framework
Samsung Galaxy S4 Battery Icon
Samsung Galaxy S4 Swipe to call 
Samsung Galaxy S4 Voice Unlock
Samsung Galaxy S4 Task manager
Samsung Galaxy S4 Boot Animation
Samsung Galaxy S4 AccuWeather
Samsung Galaxy S4 Swipe to message
Samsung Galaxy S4 Suspension window
Samsung Galaxy S4 Touchwiz launcher(badge support)

Customized APPS
M Unlock
Busybox
Init.d Scripts
Pre-Rooted
Bump Feature
Super Smooth
Signal Tweaks
Battery Tweaks
Proximity Tweaks
Build.prop Tweaks
Faster Streaming
CM10.1 Calculator
Net Speed Tweaks
Performance Tweaks
Day Dream Launcher
Updated Google Play
No Delay In Making Call
Deodexed & Zipaligned
OG Youtube Downloader
Mobile Bravia Engine 3
Transparent Status Bar
Default External App Storage
Better Image & Audio Quality
Enables 270 Degree Rotation
Better Responsiveness & Speed
Air gestures-work only in gallery
Based on android 4.2.2
Keyboard with swipe support
13MP Camera-All Modes
XLoud
XBlast Tools
X4 Video Player
Xposed Additions
Xperia Motion Snap
Xposed Framework
Xposed Gravity Box
Xposed Icon Themer
Xposed App Settings
ViPER4Android FX
ViPER4Android XHIFI
Lockscreen Wallpaper Change Through Gravity Box



(Kindly Follow Instruction To Install ROM , Read Notes Before Posting Question )


*NOTE :-Make CMW Backup for Reverting back to your old system *

*How To Flash :*

1) Download Rom.zip File and Touchwiz
2) Put into External/Internal SD Card
3) Go To CMW Recovery
4) Wipe Data/Factory Reset And Wipe Partition
5) From Advance Menu Do Dalvik CACHE Clear
6) Go in Mount And Storage select FORMAT SYSTEM
7) Select Intall From SD Card
8) Select srr sam S4.zip And Select YES then select touchwiz which u downloaded ...and select yes
9) Reboot Your System

*
Steps To Get S4 looks and Notification Panel
*
1)Launch the Xposed Installer and click on "Install/Update"
2)Go to Modules tab Tick on Gravity Box, Icon Themer,App Settings,X-Blast tools
3)Open X-Blast tools,click status bar,choose clock colour as white
4)Open Gravity Box,Go to statusbar tweaks then click Quicksettings management.
5)Click quicksetting tiles and tick all.
6)Click tiles per row and select 4.
7)Go back and click notification drawer style,select notification drawer background and then choose according to your choice.
8)Go back and click Media Tweaks and select all.
9)Go back and click About and Select Use holo dark theme.
10)CLICK FIRST TWO OPTION TO GO TO OFFICIAL THREAD OF GRAVITYBOX AND XPOSED FRAMEWORK AND PRESS THANKS FOR THIER WORK

REBOOT
Done!

*Flashable Download Link ( cwm/twrp) :*http://d-h.st/a4e

*Touchwiz Download link*: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2227345


*TWRP backup Download Link* :* http://goo.gl/1R2FIF*

DOWNLOAD XPERIA MOTION SNAP AND INSTALL AS NORMAL APK- http://d-h.st/4zF

*Instructions:*
*This file is in .rar format so Extract it....
Its a twrp backup so u have to restore it by Twrp not by Cwm
u just put this folder in ur Twrp/Backup/Zp980/put here...
and restore it in twrp...*





*SRR SAMSUNG S4 V1 ROM For ZopoZP980*


*Rom :* link removed

*Instructions*
This file is in .rar format so Extract it....
Its a twrp backup so u have to restore it by Twrp not by Cwm
u just put this folder in ur Twrp/Backup/Zp980/put here...
and restore it in twrp...

*Important*
Its based on original S4 rom and we @Manan79 and tried to make it for our device....
If u find any bug then tell us..
Its have only one SIM option due to pure S4 rom...
by continuing pressing back button sidebar appears...
Just tried it once , it has also nice battery backup you loved it....

Please hit thanks if u like our work...



*SCREENSHOTS OF SRR SAMSUNG S4 V2 :*


----------



## comiflor (Oct 13, 2013)

*nvram wireless error*



Soaham said:


> download latest one from here....
> 
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2425832

Click to collapse



         I installed the rom, wipe cache, dalvik cache, factory reset it, but i also have the nvram wireless error. does anyone know how to get rid of this? Before i used the butterfly rom. Can someone explain me the right steps in the right order to get rid of the nvram erorr wireless network?. It may be because I have Zopo C2 Platinum? I tried again trying to use also wipe system...but the wireless networ "nvram err" is still there...please help me. It's really annoying.
         I have twrp by dezmen3 v2.4.4.0 and i get a message during restore... "a render request has failed". What TWRP did you use to make this backup? I appreciate your work, but sincerely make this rom to be available to install from TWRP, not backup, because the samsung music app and walkman music app had crashed in the small time that I tested this rom... I don't doubt that this is a very good rom, like the others that you and manan created, but i decided to remain with the butterfly rom, untill you correct all the bugs. Thanks again for your work...it's really apreciated by noobs like me.
Thanks in advance. Best regards.


----------



## Rmaier14 (Oct 14, 2013)

*SRR SAMSUNG S4 V2 / Bluetooth problem*

hi @all, today i would connect my ZP980 2/32 with my Car-BT, but the BT goes on no search and switched off, i tryed this proz anytime, allways the same effect.

Have anyone an idea to solve this problem, with the last rom (ZP980_IOcean_x7) it was ok.

Thanks for all, Rmaier14


----------



## Soaham (Oct 16, 2013)

guys today flashable download link updated of *SRR Samsung s4 v2 Rom*....

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2408655


----------



## Soaham (Oct 16, 2013)

comiflor said:


> I installed the rom, wipe cache, dalvik cache, factory reset it, but i also have the nvram wireless error. does anyone know how to get rid of this? Before i used the butterfly rom. Can someone explain me the right steps in the right order to get rid of the nvram erorr wireless network?. It may be because I have Zopo C2 Platinum? I tried again trying to use also wipe system...but the wireless networ "nvram err" is still there...please help me. It's really annoying.
> I have twrp by dezmen3 v2.4.4.0 and i get a message during restore... "a render request has failed". What TWRP did you use to make this backup? I appreciate your work, but sincerely make this rom to be available to install from TWRP, not backup, because the samsung music app and walkman music app had crashed in the small time that I tested this rom... I don't doubt that this is a very good rom, like the others that you and manan created, but i decided to remain with the butterfly rom, untill you correct all the bugs. Thanks again for your work...it's really apreciated by noobs like me.
> Thanks in advance. Best regards.

Click to collapse



today just updated a download link...flash through cwm/twrp....


----------



## comiflor (Oct 16, 2013)

Soaham said:


> today just updated a download link...flash through cwm/twrp....

Click to collapse



Thnaks a lot soaham...very good guy...may God bless you. Very fast in response, thanks a lot again...


----------



## fathshaily (Oct 17, 2013)

*SRR SAM ROM v2 not working properly*

Hi all. Im new here  Btw im using zpopo zp980 32gb/2gb version and i flashed SRR SAM Rom v2 using flashable zip via twrp recovery. I did wipe, the dalvik, cache, and wipe system, but i got error that the touchwiz is cant be started. Why on earth this would happened? Does the rom i flashed is not compatible or did i do it wrongly?


----------



## comiflor (Oct 17, 2013)

I had the same problem as fathshaily when i install the flashable version with cwm recovery i get the touchwiz error (folowed the steps as soaham said). When i install the restore through twrp everything seems fine, but i get the wireless network "nvram erorr" erorr. Anyone can help us?


----------



## Soaham (Oct 17, 2013)

fathshaily said:


> Hi all. Im new here  Btw im using zpopo zp980 32gb/2gb version and i flashed SRR SAM Rom v2 using flashable zip via twrp recovery. I did wipe, the dalvik, cache, and wipe system, but i got error that the touchwiz is cant be started. Why on earth this would happened? Does the rom i flashed is not compatible or did i do it wrongly?

Click to collapse



sry buddy just forget to provide u touchwiz...

just going to update download link of touchwiz flash it through cwm/twrp


----------



## Soaham (Oct 17, 2013)

comiflor said:


> I had the same problem as fathshaily when i install the flashable version with cwm recovery i get the touchwiz error (folowed the steps as soaham said). When i install the restore through twrp everything seems fine, but i get the wireless network "nvram erorr" erorr. Anyone can help us?

Click to collapse



now updated download link of touchwiz...
download from that thread and flash it as a normal zip file...

and sorry guys I lost my handset few days back so didnt support any more....

maybe this is my last work ...


----------



## Soaham (Oct 17, 2013)

comiflor said:


> I installed the rom, wipe cache, dalvik cache, factory reset it, but i also have the nvram wireless error. does anyone know how to get rid of this? Before i used the butterfly rom. Can someone explain me the right steps in the right order to get rid of the nvram erorr wireless network?. It may be because I have Zopo C2 Platinum? I tried again trying to use also wipe system...but the wireless networ "nvram err" is still there...please help me. It's really annoying.
> I have twrp by dezmen3 v2.4.4.0 and i get a message during restore... "a render request has failed". What TWRP did you use to make this backup? I appreciate your work, but sincerely make this rom to be available to install from TWRP, not backup, because the samsung music app and walkman music app had crashed in the small time that I tested this rom... I don't doubt that this is a very good rom, like the others that you and manan created, but i decided to remain with the butterfly rom, untill you correct all the bugs. Thanks again for your work...it's really apreciated by noobs like me.
> Thanks in advance. Best regards.

Click to collapse



"render request has failed" this message comes when sceen gets locked during restore or flashing in Twrp by dezmen 

if u r having win 8 metro theme of dezmen then u didnt face this when screen gets locked...

btw that error didnt affect anything....


----------



## comiflor (Oct 17, 2013)

Soaham said:


> "render request has failed" this message comes when sceen gets locked during restore or flashing in Twrp by dezmen
> 
> if u r having win 8 metro theme of dezmen then u didnt face this when screen gets locked...
> 
> btw that error didnt affect anything....

Click to collapse



Can u tellus what launcher we need xhdpi, hdpi?


----------



## Soaham (Oct 17, 2013)

comiflor said:


> Can u tellus what launcher we need xhdpi, hdpi?

Click to collapse



i tried xhdpi


----------



## ante007 (Oct 17, 2013)

Soaham said:


> now updated download link of touchwiz...
> download from that thread and flash it as a normal zip file...
> 
> and sorry guys I lost my handset few days back so didnt support any more....
> ...

Click to collapse



get neo n003 advance and continue work on it .   (my is on the way). 

Sent from my ZP980 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Soaham (Oct 17, 2013)

ante007 said:


> get neo n003 advance and continue work on it .   (my is on the way).
> 
> Sent from my ZP980 using Tapatalk 4

Click to collapse



oh nice phone....
but now didnt have budget so now no one....


----------



## elmalote (Oct 18, 2013)

Can you tell us what and how to use Samsung Galaxy S4 Suspension window ?:fingers-crossed:


----------



## Soaham (Oct 18, 2013)

elmalote said:


> Can you tell us what and how to use Samsung Galaxy S4 Suspension window ?:fingers-crossed:

Click to collapse



just continuosly pressed back key to enable or disable that suspension window...


----------



## comiflor (Oct 19, 2013)

*nvram error wireless network*



Soaham said:


> just continuosly pressed back key to enable or disable that suspension window...

Click to collapse



Could this error be because I have a 2.49Gb partition. Should i make the partition the original size? I managed to install the flashable version, but I still got this error...


----------



## Soaham (Oct 19, 2013)

comiflor said:


> Could this error be because I have a 2.49Gb partition. Should i make the partition the original size? I managed to install the flashable version, but I still got this error...

Click to collapse



sry buddy just dnt know about this....
try this nd tell me if its works...


----------



## liver20 (Oct 19, 2013)

Please xperia rom,  update to xperia.  Touchwiz sucks 

Enviado desde mi Zopo 980 32gb. Usando Tapatalk


----------



## Soaham (Oct 21, 2013)

Today Going to provide SRR SAMSUNG S4 V3...

u will find it more amazing than v2 and removed bugs which u r facing in v2...


----------



## Soaham (Aug 16, 2013)

*SRR SAMSUNG S4 v3*

Changelog :
Gps Fixed
Smart Pause
Smart Scroll
Air Gesture 
S4 nice Dialer
Lenovo Camera
ChatON 
And many inbuilt tweaks to improve performance....

to enable disable sidebar continuously press back key.... 

*Screenshots Of SRR SAMSUNG S4 V3*http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=46686162&postcount=1102

*Flashable Download Link For V3 :*http://goo.gl/ZiBCKQ


*S4 Launcher Flashable* http://d-h.st/2Gv

*How To Flash :*

1) Download Rom.zip File and S4 Launcher
2) Put into External/Internal SD Card
3) Go To CMW Recovery
4) Wipe Data/Factory Reset And Wipe Partition
5) From Advance Menu Do Dalvik CACHE Clear
6) Go in Mount And Storage select FORMAT SYSTEM
7) Select Intall From SD Card
8) Select srr sam S4V3.zip And Select YES then select S4 Launcher which u downloaded ...and select yes
9) Reboot Your System


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*SRR SAMSUNG S4 V2
*

*FEATURES*
Samsung Galaxy S4 UI 
Samsung Galaxy S4 Fonts
Samsung Galaxy S4 Dailer
Samsung Galaxy S4 Music
Samsung Galaxy S4 Alarms
Samsung Galaxy S4 Toggle
Samsung Galaxy S4 Sounds
Samsung Galaxy S4 Widgets
Samsung Galaxy S4 Bootlogo
Samsung Galaxy S4 Statusbar
Samsung Galaxy S4 Wallpaper
Samsung Galaxy S4 S Voice
Samsung Galaxy S4 Ringtones
Samsung Galaxy S4 UI Sounds
Samsung Galaxy S4 Notification
Samsung Galaxy S4 Lockscreen
Samsung Galaxy S4 Boot Sound
Samsung Galaxy S4 Framework
Samsung Galaxy S4 Battery Icon
Samsung Galaxy S4 Swipe to call 
Samsung Galaxy S4 Voice Unlock
Samsung Galaxy S4 Task manager
Samsung Galaxy S4 Boot Animation
Samsung Galaxy S4 AccuWeather
Samsung Galaxy S4 Swipe to message
Samsung Galaxy S4 Suspension window
Samsung Galaxy S4 Touchwiz launcher(badge support)

Customized APPS
M Unlock
Busybox
Init.d Scripts
Pre-Rooted
Bump Feature
Super Smooth
Signal Tweaks
Battery Tweaks
Proximity Tweaks
Build.prop Tweaks
Faster Streaming
CM10.1 Calculator
Net Speed Tweaks
Performance Tweaks
Day Dream Launcher
Updated Google Play
No Delay In Making Call
Deodexed & Zipaligned
OG Youtube Downloader
Mobile Bravia Engine 3
Transparent Status Bar
Default External App Storage
Better Image & Audio Quality
Enables 270 Degree Rotation
Better Responsiveness & Speed
Air gestures-work only in gallery
Based on android 4.2.2
Keyboard with swipe support
13MP Camera-All Modes
XLoud
XBlast Tools
X4 Video Player
Xposed Additions
Xperia Motion Snap
Xposed Framework
Xposed Gravity Box
Xposed Icon Themer
Xposed App Settings
ViPER4Android FX
ViPER4Android XHIFI
Lockscreen Wallpaper Change Through Gravity Box



(Kindly Follow Instruction To Install ROM , Read Notes Before Posting Question )


*NOTE :-Make CMW Backup for Reverting back to your old system *

*How To Flash :*

1) Download Rom.zip File and Touchwiz
2) Put into External/Internal SD Card
3) Go To CMW Recovery
4) Wipe Data/Factory Reset And Wipe Partition
5) From Advance Menu Do Dalvik CACHE Clear
6) Go in Mount And Storage select FORMAT SYSTEM
7) Select Intall From SD Card
8) Select srr sam S4.zip And Select YES then select touchwiz which u downloaded ...and select yes
9) Reboot Your System

*
Steps To Get S4 looks and Notification Panel
*
1)Launch the Xposed Installer and click on "Install/Update"
2)Go to Modules tab Tick on Gravity Box, Icon Themer,App Settings,X-Blast tools
3)Open X-Blast tools,click status bar,choose clock colour as white
4)Open Gravity Box,Go to statusbar tweaks then click Quicksettings management.
5)Click quicksetting tiles and tick all.
6)Click tiles per row and select 4.
7)Go back and click notification drawer style,select notification drawer background and then choose according to your choice.
8)Go back and click Media Tweaks and select all.
9)Go back and click About and Select Use holo dark theme.
10)CLICK FIRST TWO OPTION TO GO TO OFFICIAL THREAD OF GRAVITYBOX AND XPOSED FRAMEWORK AND PRESS THANKS FOR THIER WORK

REBOOT
Done!

*Flashable Download Link ( cwm/twrp) :*http://d-h.st/a4e

*Touchwiz Download link*: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2227345


*TWRP backup Download Link* :* http://goo.gl/1R2FIF*

DOWNLOAD XPERIA MOTION SNAP AND INSTALL AS NORMAL APK- http://d-h.st/4zF

*Instructions:*
*This file is in .rar format so Extract it....
Its a twrp backup so u have to restore it by Twrp not by Cwm
u just put this folder in ur Twrp/Backup/Zp980/put here...
and restore it in twrp...*





*SRR SAMSUNG S4 V1 ROM For ZopoZP980*


*Rom :* link removed

*Instructions*
This file is in .rar format so Extract it....
Its a twrp backup so u have to restore it by Twrp not by Cwm
u just put this folder in ur Twrp/Backup/Zp980/put here...
and restore it in twrp...

*Important*
Its based on original S4 rom and we @Manan79 and tried to make it for our device....
If u find any bug then tell us..
Its have only one SIM option due to pure S4 rom...
by continuing pressing back button sidebar appears...
Just tried it once , it has also nice battery backup you loved it....

Please hit thanks if u like our work...



*SCREENSHOTS OF SRR SAMSUNG S4 V2 :*


----------



## Soaham (Oct 21, 2013)

liver20 said:


> Please xperia rom,  update to xperia.  Touchwiz sucks
> 
> Enviado desde mi Zopo 980 32gb. Usando Tapatalk

Click to collapse



here's the Xperia Rom....
Flash it through twrp/cwm...

http://d-h.st/qAT


----------



## comiflor (Oct 21, 2013)

*Battery life*



Soaham said:


> here's the Xperia Rom....
> Flash it through twrp/cwm...
> 
> http://d-h.st/qAT

Click to collapse



Is the battery life better than the butterfly? or you didn't had time to test it properly?? when SRR sam V3 will be avilable?


----------



## Soaham (Oct 21, 2013)

comiflor said:


> Is the battery life better than the butterfly? or you didn't had time to test it properly?? when SRR sam V3 will be avilable?

Click to collapse



Its has better life ....
yeah but if u change dpi than it degrades....

and SRR Sam V3 link is Updated....


----------



## Soaham (Oct 21, 2013)

Soaham said:


> Its has better life ....
> yeah but if u change dpi than it degrades....
> 
> and SRR Sam V3 is 87% uploaded....
> ...

Click to collapse



link updated...


----------



## comiflor (Oct 21, 2013)

Soaham said:


> Its has better life ....
> yeah but if u change dpi than it degrades....
> 
> and SRR Sam V3 is 87% uploaded....
> ...

Click to collapse



I will wait the SRR Sam V3, In your opinion how long would be the battery life in let's say moderate to heavy usage? You did found your phone?


----------



## Soaham (Oct 21, 2013)

comiflor said:


> I will wait the SRR Sam V3, In your opinion how long would be the battery life in let's say moderate to heavy usage? You did found your phone?

Click to collapse



No I just test this Rom on my Friends phone....

and SRR Sam V3 is better battery life than Star Butterfly.....


----------



## ante007 (Oct 22, 2013)

I can't download luncher, any alternative link?

Poslano sa mog ZP980 koristeći Tapatalk 4


----------



## Soaham (Oct 22, 2013)

ante007 said:


> I can't download luncher, any alternative link?
> 
> Poslano sa mog ZP980 koristeći Tapatalk 4

Click to collapse



http://d-h.st/fQb


----------



## les_garten (Oct 22, 2013)

Soaham said:


> http://d-h.st/fQb

Click to collapse



Anyway to get that new Sam UI with Stock look?


----------



## Soaham (Oct 22, 2013)

les_garten said:


> Anyway to get that new Sam UI with Stock look?

Click to collapse



yeah if u want samsung ui in stock rom than u tried this....


----------



## les_garten (Oct 22, 2013)

Soaham said:


> yeah if u want samsung ui in stock rom than u tried this....

Click to collapse



I don't understand you.

The Screenshots show the Notification tile area with custom Tiles/Icons.

Do you have it Stock?  Or was that theme added afterwards?


----------



## Soaham (Oct 22, 2013)

les_garten said:


> I don't understand you.
> 
> The Screenshots show the Notification tile area with custom Tiles/Icons.
> 
> Do you have it Stock?  Or was that theme added afterwards?

Click to collapse



no no if u r talking about my rom then it is not on stock rom...

base rom which i took is of s7589...


----------



## les_garten (Oct 22, 2013)

Soaham said:


> no no if u r talking about my rom then it is not on stock rom...
> 
> base rom which i took is of s7589...

Click to collapse



Ok,   let's start over from step #1

Here is the link to the screenshots on the first page of this thread for the Newest ROM

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=46686162&postcount=1102

You will notice that the Icons for WiFi, Bluetooth, etc are "themed"

Is that how that ROM looks if I install it?


----------



## Soaham (Oct 22, 2013)

les_garten said:


> Ok,   let's start over from step #1
> 
> Here is the link to the screenshots on the first page of this thread for the Newest ROM
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



yeah if u flash this rom....
notification icons loooks same as in screenshot....


----------



## Soaham (Oct 22, 2013)

*SRR Xperia V2*

*SRR XPERIA V2*

Changelog:

=> New Fonts Added
=> Location Based Wi-Fi Feature
=> New Calculator
=> More Wallpapers
=> Xperia Boot Logo Added
=> More Small Apps Added
=> Video Wallpaper Added
=> Face Lock Option Added
=> SuperSU Updated
=> Socialife Updated
=> Complete Themes Support
=> FM with TrackID Integration
=> FM Settings Optimzed for Better Quality
=> Better Sound Clearity
=> Better Responsiveness
=> More Speed
=> Added Init.d Support
=> Optimized ROM Size to keep zip file small
=> A Refined Touch Experience
=> No Extra Apps

*Download Rom :* http://d-h.st/zjO

*Flashable Xperia Meadia Apps...:*http://d-h.st/O7c


----------



## comiflor (Oct 22, 2013)

Soaham said:


> Its has better life ....
> yeah but if u change dpi than it degrades....
> 
> and SRR Sam V3 link is Updated....

Click to collapse



What do you mean by "If u change dpi than it degrades" ?? I'm kind of noob...sorry if this is a stupid question


----------



## 66aaaa (Oct 22, 2013)

Manan79 said:


> Presenting another ROM ported by    @Manan79 and    @Soaham  (MS)
> 
> I worked on it and corrected few bugs and now everything works....please let us know your feedback
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I have the same problem with the camera as I see here on the picture 3...in the middle is green on the sides are pink...
What could be the solution?
THX


----------



## Soaham (Oct 22, 2013)

comiflor said:


> What do you mean by "If u change dpi than it degrades" ?? I'm kind of noob...sorry if this is a stupid question

Click to collapse



by changing in dpi u can change ur mob in tab but in xperia roms battery drain is faster as compare to normal dpi as 480


----------



## Soaham (Oct 22, 2013)

66aaaa said:


> I have the same problem with the camera as I see here on the picture 3...in the middle is green on the sides are pink...
> What could be the solution?
> THX

Click to collapse



what about in SRR SAm s4 rom..??


----------



## 66aaaa (Oct 23, 2013)

Soaham said:


> what about in SRR SAm s4 rom..??

Click to collapse



Hi Soaham,

The same camera problem with SRR SAM S4...and the samsung UI is not my style...
BUT it is a great work keep work on it!
THX


----------



## Soaham (Aug 16, 2013)

*SRR SAMSUNG S4 v3*

Changelog :
Gps Fixed
Smart Pause
Smart Scroll
Air Gesture 
S4 nice Dialer
Lenovo Camera
ChatON 
And many inbuilt tweaks to improve performance....

to enable disable sidebar continuously press back key.... 

*Screenshots Of SRR SAMSUNG S4 V3*http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=46686162&postcount=1102

*Flashable Download Link For V3 :*http://goo.gl/ZiBCKQ


*S4 Launcher Flashable* http://d-h.st/2Gv

*How To Flash :*

1) Download Rom.zip File and S4 Launcher
2) Put into External/Internal SD Card
3) Go To CMW Recovery
4) Wipe Data/Factory Reset And Wipe Partition
5) From Advance Menu Do Dalvik CACHE Clear
6) Go in Mount And Storage select FORMAT SYSTEM
7) Select Intall From SD Card
8) Select srr sam S4V3.zip And Select YES then select S4 Launcher which u downloaded ...and select yes
9) Reboot Your System


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*SRR SAMSUNG S4 V2
*

*FEATURES*
Samsung Galaxy S4 UI 
Samsung Galaxy S4 Fonts
Samsung Galaxy S4 Dailer
Samsung Galaxy S4 Music
Samsung Galaxy S4 Alarms
Samsung Galaxy S4 Toggle
Samsung Galaxy S4 Sounds
Samsung Galaxy S4 Widgets
Samsung Galaxy S4 Bootlogo
Samsung Galaxy S4 Statusbar
Samsung Galaxy S4 Wallpaper
Samsung Galaxy S4 S Voice
Samsung Galaxy S4 Ringtones
Samsung Galaxy S4 UI Sounds
Samsung Galaxy S4 Notification
Samsung Galaxy S4 Lockscreen
Samsung Galaxy S4 Boot Sound
Samsung Galaxy S4 Framework
Samsung Galaxy S4 Battery Icon
Samsung Galaxy S4 Swipe to call 
Samsung Galaxy S4 Voice Unlock
Samsung Galaxy S4 Task manager
Samsung Galaxy S4 Boot Animation
Samsung Galaxy S4 AccuWeather
Samsung Galaxy S4 Swipe to message
Samsung Galaxy S4 Suspension window
Samsung Galaxy S4 Touchwiz launcher(badge support)

Customized APPS
M Unlock
Busybox
Init.d Scripts
Pre-Rooted
Bump Feature
Super Smooth
Signal Tweaks
Battery Tweaks
Proximity Tweaks
Build.prop Tweaks
Faster Streaming
CM10.1 Calculator
Net Speed Tweaks
Performance Tweaks
Day Dream Launcher
Updated Google Play
No Delay In Making Call
Deodexed & Zipaligned
OG Youtube Downloader
Mobile Bravia Engine 3
Transparent Status Bar
Default External App Storage
Better Image & Audio Quality
Enables 270 Degree Rotation
Better Responsiveness & Speed
Air gestures-work only in gallery
Based on android 4.2.2
Keyboard with swipe support
13MP Camera-All Modes
XLoud
XBlast Tools
X4 Video Player
Xposed Additions
Xperia Motion Snap
Xposed Framework
Xposed Gravity Box
Xposed Icon Themer
Xposed App Settings
ViPER4Android FX
ViPER4Android XHIFI
Lockscreen Wallpaper Change Through Gravity Box



(Kindly Follow Instruction To Install ROM , Read Notes Before Posting Question )


*NOTE :-Make CMW Backup for Reverting back to your old system *

*How To Flash :*

1) Download Rom.zip File and Touchwiz
2) Put into External/Internal SD Card
3) Go To CMW Recovery
4) Wipe Data/Factory Reset And Wipe Partition
5) From Advance Menu Do Dalvik CACHE Clear
6) Go in Mount And Storage select FORMAT SYSTEM
7) Select Intall From SD Card
8) Select srr sam S4.zip And Select YES then select touchwiz which u downloaded ...and select yes
9) Reboot Your System

*
Steps To Get S4 looks and Notification Panel
*
1)Launch the Xposed Installer and click on "Install/Update"
2)Go to Modules tab Tick on Gravity Box, Icon Themer,App Settings,X-Blast tools
3)Open X-Blast tools,click status bar,choose clock colour as white
4)Open Gravity Box,Go to statusbar tweaks then click Quicksettings management.
5)Click quicksetting tiles and tick all.
6)Click tiles per row and select 4.
7)Go back and click notification drawer style,select notification drawer background and then choose according to your choice.
8)Go back and click Media Tweaks and select all.
9)Go back and click About and Select Use holo dark theme.
10)CLICK FIRST TWO OPTION TO GO TO OFFICIAL THREAD OF GRAVITYBOX AND XPOSED FRAMEWORK AND PRESS THANKS FOR THIER WORK

REBOOT
Done!

*Flashable Download Link ( cwm/twrp) :*http://d-h.st/a4e

*Touchwiz Download link*: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2227345


*TWRP backup Download Link* :* http://goo.gl/1R2FIF*

DOWNLOAD XPERIA MOTION SNAP AND INSTALL AS NORMAL APK- http://d-h.st/4zF

*Instructions:*
*This file is in .rar format so Extract it....
Its a twrp backup so u have to restore it by Twrp not by Cwm
u just put this folder in ur Twrp/Backup/Zp980/put here...
and restore it in twrp...*





*SRR SAMSUNG S4 V1 ROM For ZopoZP980*


*Rom :* link removed

*Instructions*
This file is in .rar format so Extract it....
Its a twrp backup so u have to restore it by Twrp not by Cwm
u just put this folder in ur Twrp/Backup/Zp980/put here...
and restore it in twrp...

*Important*
Its based on original S4 rom and we @Manan79 and tried to make it for our device....
If u find any bug then tell us..
Its have only one SIM option due to pure S4 rom...
by continuing pressing back button sidebar appears...
Just tried it once , it has also nice battery backup you loved it....

Please hit thanks if u like our work...



*SCREENSHOTS OF SRR SAMSUNG S4 V2 :*


----------



## liver20 (Oct 24, 2013)

Soaham said:


> *SRR XPERIA V2*
> 
> Changelog:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Wonderful, good job.

Can you translate to spanish ? and How can i translate it ?


----------



## m45k (Oct 25, 2013)

thank you for the great work!
i have 2 short questions.
Is it possible to use 3G on both cards now with the V3 Version of the ROM?
And is it possible to enter CWM  by pressing VOL_DOWN and POWER (or something like this) or is it only possible to enter it VIA Mobile Uncle Tools?

I installed the ROM already, and when i am in CWM (startet from mobile uncle tools) the phone restarts directly in the new rom, so i am not able to install the s4 launcher. but i can install it afterwards.

Update 1:
--> ok i found out that it is not possible to enter CWM VIA hardware buttons at the moment

Update 2:
It seems that my external SD-Card is "sdcard0" nod na my internal memory is "sdcard1", so everything is installed on my external card. how can i change this?
And in the storage settings my internal storage is only 1.5GB
i have the 2GB/32GB Zopo phone


----------



## Soaham (Oct 26, 2013)

m45k said:


> thank you for the great work!
> i have 2 short questions.
> Is it possible to use 3G on both cards now with the V3 Version of the ROM?
> And is it possible to enter CWM  by pressing VOL_DOWN and POWER (or something like this) or is it only possible to enter it VIA Mobile Uncle Tools?
> ...

Click to collapse




for go into recovery through buttons...

just connect ur device to usb cable or charger...
and then press volume up (+) and power button simultaneously....

andfor update [email protected]@ yeah i also facing that problem ...if u find sol pls tell to me also....

or u also try this...http://www.droidacid.com/how-to-swap-internal-memory-in-micromax-canvashd-a116-droidacid/


----------



## liver20 (Oct 26, 2013)

Thanks Soaham.


Can you do multilanguage ?

I dont have 3G in SIM1 and wifi is poor with error NVRAM.

What can i do ?


----------



## atithasoss (Oct 26, 2013)

Thanks Soaham, great work!  

My favorite is Touchwiz theme. With SRR SAMSUNG S4 v3 I also have that nvram err = 0x04. Is there some way to fix  or remove that?


----------



## m45k (Oct 26, 2013)

My wifi connection is quit good and i dont have any errors.

The only big problem i have is, that i cannot switch the "standard" sim-card (for example for sending text message) and if i set it to "always asking" it is NOT asking which sim-card should be used ...


----------



## niofar (Oct 26, 2013)

Soaham said:


> *SRR XPERIA V2*
> 
> Changelog:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



:good: Grazie - Thanks 
Walkman widget is not working in my Zopo C2 (rev. A). I see a warning: "Unfortunately, walkman has stopped".
Me too, I have the nvram error.


----------



## liver20 (Oct 26, 2013)

niofar said:


> :good: Grazie - Thanks
> Walkman widget is not working in my Zopo C2 (rev. A). I see a warning: "Unfortunately, walkman has stopped".
> Me too, I have the nvram error.

Click to collapse



You have to flash xperia apps. 

Enviado desde mi Zopo 980 32gb. Usando Tapatalk


----------



## Soaham (Oct 26, 2013)

niofar said:


> :good: Grazie - Thanks
> Walkman widget is not working in my Zopo C2 (rev. A). I see a warning: "Unfortunately, walkman has stopped".
> Me too, I have the nvram error.

Click to collapse



download xperia media apps from below link and flash it...


----------



## niofar (Oct 27, 2013)

Soaham said:


> download xperia media apps from below link and flash it...

Click to collapse



Ok, thank You. Walkman is now working.
I have still poor wifi with error NVRAM.


----------



## defender359 (Oct 28, 2013)

I took this photo from the internet just to show you.How to remove the outline.I do not find the option anywhere.


----------



## les_garten (Oct 29, 2013)

Do the Sammy ROMs actually have the Touchwiz Launcher in them?  I have seen this offered by a guy from China and was wondering if these ROM's utilize it?


----------



## liver20 (Oct 29, 2013)

Anybody knows what is the font of xperia srr2??  For install in Other rom 

Enviado desde mi Zopo 980 32gb. Usando Tapatalk


----------



## Soaham (Oct 30, 2013)

defender359 said:


> I took this photo from the internet just to show you.How to remove the outline.I do not find the option anywhere.

Click to collapse



long press back key to enable or disable


----------



## Soaham (Oct 30, 2013)

liver20 said:


> Anybody knows what is the font of xperia srr2??  For install in Other rom
> 
> Enviado desde mi Zopo 980 32gb. Usando Tapatalk

Click to collapse



here's the link of font which is used in SRR xperia v2...

http://d-h.st/HlT

flash it through cwm/twrp...


----------



## les_garten (Oct 30, 2013)

Hi,
   I just bought a C2 1 GB RAM  32 GB ROM today.  This is for my wife.  She is not Tech Saavy or Android Saavy or Smartphone Saavy.

So I need something kinda easy to use and very stable.

Which one of these ROMs would you recommend?


----------



## Soaham (Oct 30, 2013)

les_garten said:


> Hi,
> I just bought a C2 1 GB RAM  32 GB ROM today.  This is for my wife.  She is not Tech Saavy or Android Saavy or Smartphone Saavy.
> 
> So I need something kinda easy to use and very stable.
> ...

Click to collapse



try this...

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=45337507&postcount=4

and SRR Samsung s4 V3 is also stable....


----------



## les_garten (Oct 30, 2013)

Soaham said:


> try this...
> 
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=45337507&postcount=4
> 
> and SRR Samsung s4 V3 is also stable....

Click to collapse



Thanx, I'll try them both out.


----------



## liver20 (Oct 30, 2013)

Soaham said:


> here's the link of font which is used in SRR xperia v2...
> 
> http://d-h.st/HlT
> 
> flash it through cwm/twrp...

Click to collapse



Thanks. 
Last question. 

How can i put xperia locker? 

Enviado desde mi Zopo 980 32gb. Usando Tapatalk


----------



## justclimb (Nov 1, 2013)

Soaham said:


> and SRR Samsung s4 V3 is also stable....

Click to collapse



And it doubles battery life compared with any other ROM...



Please Soaham, I want a completely stock version of this ROM!

Could you? Or might I try by myself?

:fingers-crossed:


----------



## Soaham (Aug 16, 2013)

*SRR SAMSUNG S4 v3*

Changelog :
Gps Fixed
Smart Pause
Smart Scroll
Air Gesture 
S4 nice Dialer
Lenovo Camera
ChatON 
And many inbuilt tweaks to improve performance....

to enable disable sidebar continuously press back key.... 

*Screenshots Of SRR SAMSUNG S4 V3*http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=46686162&postcount=1102

*Flashable Download Link For V3 :*http://goo.gl/ZiBCKQ


*S4 Launcher Flashable* http://d-h.st/2Gv

*How To Flash :*

1) Download Rom.zip File and S4 Launcher
2) Put into External/Internal SD Card
3) Go To CMW Recovery
4) Wipe Data/Factory Reset And Wipe Partition
5) From Advance Menu Do Dalvik CACHE Clear
6) Go in Mount And Storage select FORMAT SYSTEM
7) Select Intall From SD Card
8) Select srr sam S4V3.zip And Select YES then select S4 Launcher which u downloaded ...and select yes
9) Reboot Your System


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*SRR SAMSUNG S4 V2
*

*FEATURES*
Samsung Galaxy S4 UI 
Samsung Galaxy S4 Fonts
Samsung Galaxy S4 Dailer
Samsung Galaxy S4 Music
Samsung Galaxy S4 Alarms
Samsung Galaxy S4 Toggle
Samsung Galaxy S4 Sounds
Samsung Galaxy S4 Widgets
Samsung Galaxy S4 Bootlogo
Samsung Galaxy S4 Statusbar
Samsung Galaxy S4 Wallpaper
Samsung Galaxy S4 S Voice
Samsung Galaxy S4 Ringtones
Samsung Galaxy S4 UI Sounds
Samsung Galaxy S4 Notification
Samsung Galaxy S4 Lockscreen
Samsung Galaxy S4 Boot Sound
Samsung Galaxy S4 Framework
Samsung Galaxy S4 Battery Icon
Samsung Galaxy S4 Swipe to call 
Samsung Galaxy S4 Voice Unlock
Samsung Galaxy S4 Task manager
Samsung Galaxy S4 Boot Animation
Samsung Galaxy S4 AccuWeather
Samsung Galaxy S4 Swipe to message
Samsung Galaxy S4 Suspension window
Samsung Galaxy S4 Touchwiz launcher(badge support)

Customized APPS
M Unlock
Busybox
Init.d Scripts
Pre-Rooted
Bump Feature
Super Smooth
Signal Tweaks
Battery Tweaks
Proximity Tweaks
Build.prop Tweaks
Faster Streaming
CM10.1 Calculator
Net Speed Tweaks
Performance Tweaks
Day Dream Launcher
Updated Google Play
No Delay In Making Call
Deodexed & Zipaligned
OG Youtube Downloader
Mobile Bravia Engine 3
Transparent Status Bar
Default External App Storage
Better Image & Audio Quality
Enables 270 Degree Rotation
Better Responsiveness & Speed
Air gestures-work only in gallery
Based on android 4.2.2
Keyboard with swipe support
13MP Camera-All Modes
XLoud
XBlast Tools
X4 Video Player
Xposed Additions
Xperia Motion Snap
Xposed Framework
Xposed Gravity Box
Xposed Icon Themer
Xposed App Settings
ViPER4Android FX
ViPER4Android XHIFI
Lockscreen Wallpaper Change Through Gravity Box



(Kindly Follow Instruction To Install ROM , Read Notes Before Posting Question )


*NOTE :-Make CMW Backup for Reverting back to your old system *

*How To Flash :*

1) Download Rom.zip File and Touchwiz
2) Put into External/Internal SD Card
3) Go To CMW Recovery
4) Wipe Data/Factory Reset And Wipe Partition
5) From Advance Menu Do Dalvik CACHE Clear
6) Go in Mount And Storage select FORMAT SYSTEM
7) Select Intall From SD Card
8) Select srr sam S4.zip And Select YES then select touchwiz which u downloaded ...and select yes
9) Reboot Your System

*
Steps To Get S4 looks and Notification Panel
*
1)Launch the Xposed Installer and click on "Install/Update"
2)Go to Modules tab Tick on Gravity Box, Icon Themer,App Settings,X-Blast tools
3)Open X-Blast tools,click status bar,choose clock colour as white
4)Open Gravity Box,Go to statusbar tweaks then click Quicksettings management.
5)Click quicksetting tiles and tick all.
6)Click tiles per row and select 4.
7)Go back and click notification drawer style,select notification drawer background and then choose according to your choice.
8)Go back and click Media Tweaks and select all.
9)Go back and click About and Select Use holo dark theme.
10)CLICK FIRST TWO OPTION TO GO TO OFFICIAL THREAD OF GRAVITYBOX AND XPOSED FRAMEWORK AND PRESS THANKS FOR THIER WORK

REBOOT
Done!

*Flashable Download Link ( cwm/twrp) :*http://d-h.st/a4e

*Touchwiz Download link*: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2227345


*TWRP backup Download Link* :* http://goo.gl/1R2FIF*

DOWNLOAD XPERIA MOTION SNAP AND INSTALL AS NORMAL APK- http://d-h.st/4zF

*Instructions:*
*This file is in .rar format so Extract it....
Its a twrp backup so u have to restore it by Twrp not by Cwm
u just put this folder in ur Twrp/Backup/Zp980/put here...
and restore it in twrp...*





*SRR SAMSUNG S4 V1 ROM For ZopoZP980*


*Rom :* link removed

*Instructions*
This file is in .rar format so Extract it....
Its a twrp backup so u have to restore it by Twrp not by Cwm
u just put this folder in ur Twrp/Backup/Zp980/put here...
and restore it in twrp...

*Important*
Its based on original S4 rom and we @Manan79 and tried to make it for our device....
If u find any bug then tell us..
Its have only one SIM option due to pure S4 rom...
by continuing pressing back button sidebar appears...
Just tried it once , it has also nice battery backup you loved it....

Please hit thanks if u like our work...



*SCREENSHOTS OF SRR SAMSUNG S4 V2 :*


----------



## les_garten (Nov 2, 2013)

justclimb said:


> Please Soaham, I want a completely stock version of this ROM!
> 
> Could you? Or might I try by myself?
> 
> :fingers-crossed:

Click to collapse



^^^^^^^ What He said ^^^^^^


----------



## comiflor (Nov 2, 2013)

*Srr S4 V3 vs Xperia V2*

In terms of baterry life which of these two roms is better? And anybody knows how to get rid of "Nvram wirelles error" ? It' really annoing. Thanks in advance.


----------



## jg77 (Nov 2, 2013)

comiflor said:


> In terms of baterry life which of these two roms is better? And anybody knows how to get rid of "Nvram wirelles error" ? It' really annoing. Thanks in advance.

Click to collapse



About the NVRam error, check this post. It helped me remove the error. http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2234265&page=115


----------



## Soaham (Nov 3, 2013)

justclimb said:


> And it doubles battery life compared with any other ROM...
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



i didnt get u...
what stock rom..??


----------



## justclimb (Nov 4, 2013)

justclimb said:


> And it doubles battery life compared with any other ROM...
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





Soaham said:


> i didnt get u...
> what stock rom..??

Click to collapse



Sorry!

I mean that the *SSR Samsung S4 V3* is definetively an awesome ROM, but I got full of Touchwitz customizations. So I asked you if you would mind changing this ROM (SSR Sammy V3) to make it look Stock Vanilla ( Better if Stock KitKat Vanilla )

Because I don´t know how... 

Thankx!


----------



## les_garten (Nov 4, 2013)

Hi,
   I just installed the Sammy S4 V3 on my new C2.  Very nice, thanx!

I can't get any Samsung apps because of country limitations? Is this a CSC limitation and can I reset and get the apps?

Also, how do I get rid of the Multi Window?  I can't seem to find out where to disable it at.

Overall real nice though, thanx for your hard work here!


----------



## Soaham (Nov 5, 2013)

les_garten said:


> Hi,
> I just installed the Sammy S4 V3 on my new C2.  Very nice, thanx!
> 
> I can't get any Samsung apps because of country limitations? Is this a CSC limitation and can I reset and get the apps?
> ...

Click to collapse



just continuously pressing back key enable or disabled it...


----------



## Soaham (Nov 5, 2013)

justclimb said:


> Sorry!
> 
> I mean that the *SSR Samsung S4 V3* is definetively an awesome ROM, but I got full of Touchwitz customizations. So I asked you if you would mind changing this ROM (SSR Sammy V3) to make it look Stock Vanilla ( Better if Stock KitKat Vanilla )
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



thnx but now i dnt have handset so m sry dnt able to help ....


----------



## les_garten (Nov 5, 2013)

Soaham said:


> just continuously pressing back key enable or disabled it...

Click to collapse



Thanx a ton!

*Couple of questions about S4v3 on my C2 1GB/32GB*

[CAPS Lock]  ANY WAY TO CHANGE LOCKSCREEN AND ADD WIDGETS TO LOCKSCREEN??!! [/CAPS Lock]

Any way to check or change CSC?

I thinK that's it. figured everything else out.  Everything else is pretty nice.  Awesome ROM!

Being able to set IMEI is killer!


----------



## les_garten (Nov 6, 2013)

So just to confirm, it is impossible to change the lockscreen on the S4v3 ROM?


----------



## jg77 (Nov 6, 2013)

les_garten said:


> So just to confirm, it is impossible to change the lockscreen on the S4v3 ROM?

Click to collapse



Have tried xposed framework yet? I know gravitybox can change aosp lockscreen, not sure what will happen with samsung lockscreen. Make a backup first  

Sent from my C2 using xda app-developers app


----------



## les_garten (Nov 6, 2013)

jg77 said:


> Have tried xposed framework yet? I know gravitybox can change aosp lockscreen, not sure what will happen with samsung lockscreen. Make a backup first
> 
> Sent from my C2 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Yeah, I couldn't get anything in xposed to work.


----------



## Soaham (Nov 7, 2013)

les_garten said:


> So just to confirm, it is impossible to change the lockscreen on the S4v3 ROM?

Click to collapse



use xposed installer and there's an app with wanam xposed by using that u will get widgets on lockscreen....


----------



## les_garten (Nov 7, 2013)

Soaham said:


> use xposed installer and there's an app with wanam xposed by using that u will get widgets on lockscreen....

Click to collapse



I'll give it another try, but Wanan wasn't loading for me.

Could it be Nova Launcher?  I wouldn't think so...


----------



## Soaham (Nov 7, 2013)

les_garten said:


> I'll give it another try, but Wanan wasn't loading for me.
> 
> Could it be Nova Launcher?  I wouldn't think so...

Click to collapse



if u want widgets on lockscreen ...then dont install wanam xposed just swap from left to right for widgets and right to left for camera on lockscreen.....

or maybe u r asking for something else...??


----------



## les_garten (Nov 7, 2013)

les_garten said:


> I'll give it another try, but Wanan wasn't loading for me.
> 
> Could it be Nova Launcher?  I wouldn't think so...

Click to collapse



I  Just tried it again, no go.

I'm really more interested in changing the Lockscreen graphic though. It's my wife's phone and I made a custom graphic for it.

No way to easily do that?  I guess it's in the Framework apk?


----------



## Wingchundub (Nov 8, 2013)

It's great to see new custom roms for the ZP980.
I have the 32gb plus version and love the phone.
Pretty annoyed at zopo as now on my 3rd phone and think my last, merely as they sell phone and no latest firmware supplied to keep up with other phone etc, still on 4.2.1, no 4.3 or even kitkat to come.
But guarantee they will have those on the new phones so they can just sell sell sell.
I installed the SSR S4 rom and i like the way it operates.
Only thing that is annoying is the bar thing on left with little tab, when i press it, only have the boxes show, is their anyway to remove this.
I will be test other roms that are made.
Best wishes and thank you for supporting our phones


----------



## Soaham (Nov 8, 2013)

Wingchundub said:


> It's great to see new custom roms for the ZP980.
> I have the 32gb plus version and love the phone.
> Pretty annoyed at zopo as now on my 3rd phone and think my last, merely as they sell phone and no latest firmware supplied to keep up with other phone etc, still on 4.2.1, no 4.3 or even kitkat to come.
> But guarantee they will have those on the new phones so they can just sell sell sell.
> ...

Click to collapse



to enable disable sidebar continuously press back key....
and yeah i heard that mediatek going to launch 4.3 soon...
and even sony also says that they will provide 4.3 for xperia c.

and i also found many chinese phones which are providing 4.3 rom...
dont know its really a 4.3 or 4.2..but will try to port those for zopo zp980...


----------



## Soaham (Nov 8, 2013)

les_garten said:


> I  Just tried it again, no go.
> 
> I'm really more interested in changing the Lockscreen graphic though. It's my wife's phone and I made a custom graphic for it.
> 
> No way to easily do that?  I guess it's in the Framework apk?

Click to collapse



iam sorry because as u know i lost my handset so doesnt help u in this...
and yeah its related to framework...
and but earlier i found some thread which providing flashable zip file to change lockscreen...
just search it..
or later i will try to provide u...
thanks
and what's custom graphic..??


----------



## Maheshwara (Nov 8, 2013)

Soaham said:


> and yeah i heard that mediatek going to launch 4.3 soon...
> 
> and i also found many chinese phones which are providing 4.3 rom...
> but will try to port those for zopo zp980...

Click to collapse



:thumbup:

Gesendet von meinem Z2 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Soaham (Aug 16, 2013)

*SRR SAMSUNG S4 v3*

Changelog :
Gps Fixed
Smart Pause
Smart Scroll
Air Gesture 
S4 nice Dialer
Lenovo Camera
ChatON 
And many inbuilt tweaks to improve performance....

to enable disable sidebar continuously press back key.... 

*Screenshots Of SRR SAMSUNG S4 V3*http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=46686162&postcount=1102

*Flashable Download Link For V3 :*http://goo.gl/ZiBCKQ


*S4 Launcher Flashable* http://d-h.st/2Gv

*How To Flash :*

1) Download Rom.zip File and S4 Launcher
2) Put into External/Internal SD Card
3) Go To CMW Recovery
4) Wipe Data/Factory Reset And Wipe Partition
5) From Advance Menu Do Dalvik CACHE Clear
6) Go in Mount And Storage select FORMAT SYSTEM
7) Select Intall From SD Card
8) Select srr sam S4V3.zip And Select YES then select S4 Launcher which u downloaded ...and select yes
9) Reboot Your System


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*SRR SAMSUNG S4 V2
*

*FEATURES*
Samsung Galaxy S4 UI 
Samsung Galaxy S4 Fonts
Samsung Galaxy S4 Dailer
Samsung Galaxy S4 Music
Samsung Galaxy S4 Alarms
Samsung Galaxy S4 Toggle
Samsung Galaxy S4 Sounds
Samsung Galaxy S4 Widgets
Samsung Galaxy S4 Bootlogo
Samsung Galaxy S4 Statusbar
Samsung Galaxy S4 Wallpaper
Samsung Galaxy S4 S Voice
Samsung Galaxy S4 Ringtones
Samsung Galaxy S4 UI Sounds
Samsung Galaxy S4 Notification
Samsung Galaxy S4 Lockscreen
Samsung Galaxy S4 Boot Sound
Samsung Galaxy S4 Framework
Samsung Galaxy S4 Battery Icon
Samsung Galaxy S4 Swipe to call 
Samsung Galaxy S4 Voice Unlock
Samsung Galaxy S4 Task manager
Samsung Galaxy S4 Boot Animation
Samsung Galaxy S4 AccuWeather
Samsung Galaxy S4 Swipe to message
Samsung Galaxy S4 Suspension window
Samsung Galaxy S4 Touchwiz launcher(badge support)

Customized APPS
M Unlock
Busybox
Init.d Scripts
Pre-Rooted
Bump Feature
Super Smooth
Signal Tweaks
Battery Tweaks
Proximity Tweaks
Build.prop Tweaks
Faster Streaming
CM10.1 Calculator
Net Speed Tweaks
Performance Tweaks
Day Dream Launcher
Updated Google Play
No Delay In Making Call
Deodexed & Zipaligned
OG Youtube Downloader
Mobile Bravia Engine 3
Transparent Status Bar
Default External App Storage
Better Image & Audio Quality
Enables 270 Degree Rotation
Better Responsiveness & Speed
Air gestures-work only in gallery
Based on android 4.2.2
Keyboard with swipe support
13MP Camera-All Modes
XLoud
XBlast Tools
X4 Video Player
Xposed Additions
Xperia Motion Snap
Xposed Framework
Xposed Gravity Box
Xposed Icon Themer
Xposed App Settings
ViPER4Android FX
ViPER4Android XHIFI
Lockscreen Wallpaper Change Through Gravity Box



(Kindly Follow Instruction To Install ROM , Read Notes Before Posting Question )


*NOTE :-Make CMW Backup for Reverting back to your old system *

*How To Flash :*

1) Download Rom.zip File and Touchwiz
2) Put into External/Internal SD Card
3) Go To CMW Recovery
4) Wipe Data/Factory Reset And Wipe Partition
5) From Advance Menu Do Dalvik CACHE Clear
6) Go in Mount And Storage select FORMAT SYSTEM
7) Select Intall From SD Card
8) Select srr sam S4.zip And Select YES then select touchwiz which u downloaded ...and select yes
9) Reboot Your System

*
Steps To Get S4 looks and Notification Panel
*
1)Launch the Xposed Installer and click on "Install/Update"
2)Go to Modules tab Tick on Gravity Box, Icon Themer,App Settings,X-Blast tools
3)Open X-Blast tools,click status bar,choose clock colour as white
4)Open Gravity Box,Go to statusbar tweaks then click Quicksettings management.
5)Click quicksetting tiles and tick all.
6)Click tiles per row and select 4.
7)Go back and click notification drawer style,select notification drawer background and then choose according to your choice.
8)Go back and click Media Tweaks and select all.
9)Go back and click About and Select Use holo dark theme.
10)CLICK FIRST TWO OPTION TO GO TO OFFICIAL THREAD OF GRAVITYBOX AND XPOSED FRAMEWORK AND PRESS THANKS FOR THIER WORK

REBOOT
Done!

*Flashable Download Link ( cwm/twrp) :*http://d-h.st/a4e

*Touchwiz Download link*: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2227345


*TWRP backup Download Link* :* http://goo.gl/1R2FIF*

DOWNLOAD XPERIA MOTION SNAP AND INSTALL AS NORMAL APK- http://d-h.st/4zF

*Instructions:*
*This file is in .rar format so Extract it....
Its a twrp backup so u have to restore it by Twrp not by Cwm
u just put this folder in ur Twrp/Backup/Zp980/put here...
and restore it in twrp...*





*SRR SAMSUNG S4 V1 ROM For ZopoZP980*


*Rom :* link removed

*Instructions*
This file is in .rar format so Extract it....
Its a twrp backup so u have to restore it by Twrp not by Cwm
u just put this folder in ur Twrp/Backup/Zp980/put here...
and restore it in twrp...

*Important*
Its based on original S4 rom and we @Manan79 and tried to make it for our device....
If u find any bug then tell us..
Its have only one SIM option due to pure S4 rom...
by continuing pressing back button sidebar appears...
Just tried it once , it has also nice battery backup you loved it....

Please hit thanks if u like our work...



*SCREENSHOTS OF SRR SAMSUNG S4 V2 :*


----------



## les_garten (Nov 8, 2013)

Soaham said:


> iam sorry because as u know i lost my handset so doesnt help u in this...
> and yeah its related to framework...
> and but earlier i found some thread which providing flashable zip file to change lockscreen...
> just search it..
> ...

Click to collapse



Was the Flashable zip in this thread?

Custom Graphic is just a Picture I made for my wife.

Nothing special, it's just my wife is a New Orleans Saints Fan!


----------



## Soaham (Nov 8, 2013)

les_garten said:


> Was the Flashable zip in this thread?
> 
> Custom Graphic is just a Picture I made for my wife.
> 
> Nothing special, it's just my wife is a New Orleans Saints Fan!

Click to collapse



no not in this thread ...just in xda....


----------



## asappa (Nov 8, 2013)

*3G/2G*

Soaham,

I have a question for you.

Why the HSDPA/UMTS/EDGE/GPRS indicator on status bar is Always E.
Is normal?
Thanks a lot


----------



## Wingchundub (Nov 9, 2013)

asappa said:


> Soaham,
> 
> I have a question for you.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




Tried the Samsung S4 rom for few days and still something about it i didn't like.
So today installed the LEWA 13.10.18 rom which i need to get used too, and will come back after few days of testing.
Thank you to all members of whom post their rom's for testing.
Best wishes


----------



## Dazxar (Nov 11, 2013)

really do support the Russian language


----------



## rmk75 (Nov 17, 2013)

I was trying to install other statusbar icons with Rom Toolbox Pro but it didn't work.
It says it won't work because rom is deodexed...
Is there a simple solution to install other icons???

Verstuurd van mijn ZP980 met Tapatalk


----------



## liver20 (Nov 27, 2013)

Soaham,  do you will update xperia srr2?  And Samsung SRR 3? 

Enviado desde mi Zopo 980 32gb. Usando Tapatalk


----------



## jg77 (Nov 27, 2013)

Quick question; does the latest SRR Samsung S4 v3 ROM support data on big sim? I read the whole thread, but couldn't find an answer.


----------



## Maheshwara (Nov 27, 2013)

Anyone trying to port 4.3 or 4.4 ?

Zopo ZP980H getapatalked


----------



## Benzoba (Nov 29, 2013)

*Nopo*



jg77 said:


> Quick question; does the latest SRR Samsung S4 v3 ROM support data on big sim? I read the whole thread, but couldn't find an answer.

Click to collapse




I don't really think so, cos I have tried


----------



## gheta.gabi (Dec 4, 2013)

*Question*

Will this improve the camera?
I think that the sensor is ok, but the macro is awful, and also the auto-focus is a lot slower than the one on Galaxy S3 even.

One more thing about the camera, is that the pictures aren't so focused as on the S3, which has only an 8Mp camera, unless you have doctor hands... I'm getting pretty  upset now that i sold my S3 to purchase this phone.

BTW, I'm using an Zopo C2 Platinum, with 32Gb and 1Gb of RAM.

Please advise.

Thank you guys.


----------



## Manan79 (Dec 31, 2013)

Liors1-ZP980- v2.0.5 

I am going to upload a new ROM for your zp980/c2 ,It is based on 4.2.2 ROM  (galaxy s4 UI)
I ported this rom from another chinese phone --.No 1 S6
Thanks a lot to original developer 

Features:

- Primary language - English
- Multilanguages
- Very smooth fluid and fast ROM
- Wifi Signal strength Optimization - more stable signal
- Camera function optimization high res. real 13M
- Can edit the " Live companion " from lock screen 
- Can update form CWM
- Allready Rooted !'

Disadvantages : 
-I don't think all the motion and air gestures and other galaxy s4 features work, please test and let me know.
- 3g only works in micro (smaller) sim card. 

Download Link 
http://d-h.st/W3Q


----------



## defender359 (Dec 31, 2013)

not Multilanguages  dont have Bulgarian .


----------



## Manan79 (Jan 3, 2014)

*Fluffy ROM  for zp980*

Fluffy ROM  for zp980 - note 3 port
 (thanks to original developer for hdc galaxy s4)

Presenting another ported rom...this is beautiful and smooth samsung note 3 port (4.2.1)

Note : please take backup before flashing any rom..I am not responsible for loss of data or damage to phone.

Download Link 
http://d-h.st/9Et


----------



## jg77 (Jan 3, 2014)

Manan79 said:


> Fluffy ROM  for zp980 - note 3 port
> (thanks to original developer for hdc galaxy s4)
> 
> Presenting another ported rom...this is beautiful and smooth samsung note 3 port (4.2.1)
> ...

Click to collapse



Thank you for making this available for us!
Can you share some info about dual-sim and 3G on big and/or small sim?


----------



## Manan79 (Jan 3, 2014)

jg77 said:


> Thank you for making this available for us!
> Can you share some info about dual-sim and 3G on big and/or small sim?

Click to collapse



Today, i bought a micro sim cutter and i cut my big sim into small sim  , so that I can have 3g on all roms... but now i cant test with big sim, as i dont have one ..This rom has 3g with small sim.


----------



## jg77 (Jan 3, 2014)

Manan79 said:


> Today, i bought a micro sim cutter and i cut my big sim into small sim  , so that I can have 3g on all roms... but now i cant test with big sim, as i dont have one ..This rom has 3g with small sim.

Click to collapse



For me it's a big plus if I can switch 3G between both cards.

Maybe someone who will use this rom can do a quick test with 3G on big sim


----------



## Maheshwara (Jan 3, 2014)

This is most important for me, too. BTW: Note 3 has no higher Android Version than 4.2.1 ??? I thought it had a more recent version...

Zopo ZP980H getapatalked


----------



## Manan79 (Jan 3, 2014)

It doesn't work that the way...note 3 has higher version but when we port the base version framework remains 4.2.1 .


----------



## defender359 (Jan 3, 2014)

This rоm(Fluffy ROM for zp980)  is there a Bulgarian menu?


----------



## Soaham (Aug 16, 2013)

*SRR SAMSUNG S4 v3*

Changelog :
Gps Fixed
Smart Pause
Smart Scroll
Air Gesture 
S4 nice Dialer
Lenovo Camera
ChatON 
And many inbuilt tweaks to improve performance....

to enable disable sidebar continuously press back key.... 

*Screenshots Of SRR SAMSUNG S4 V3*http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=46686162&postcount=1102

*Flashable Download Link For V3 :*http://goo.gl/ZiBCKQ


*S4 Launcher Flashable* http://d-h.st/2Gv

*How To Flash :*

1) Download Rom.zip File and S4 Launcher
2) Put into External/Internal SD Card
3) Go To CMW Recovery
4) Wipe Data/Factory Reset And Wipe Partition
5) From Advance Menu Do Dalvik CACHE Clear
6) Go in Mount And Storage select FORMAT SYSTEM
7) Select Intall From SD Card
8) Select srr sam S4V3.zip And Select YES then select S4 Launcher which u downloaded ...and select yes
9) Reboot Your System


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*SRR SAMSUNG S4 V2
*

*FEATURES*
Samsung Galaxy S4 UI 
Samsung Galaxy S4 Fonts
Samsung Galaxy S4 Dailer
Samsung Galaxy S4 Music
Samsung Galaxy S4 Alarms
Samsung Galaxy S4 Toggle
Samsung Galaxy S4 Sounds
Samsung Galaxy S4 Widgets
Samsung Galaxy S4 Bootlogo
Samsung Galaxy S4 Statusbar
Samsung Galaxy S4 Wallpaper
Samsung Galaxy S4 S Voice
Samsung Galaxy S4 Ringtones
Samsung Galaxy S4 UI Sounds
Samsung Galaxy S4 Notification
Samsung Galaxy S4 Lockscreen
Samsung Galaxy S4 Boot Sound
Samsung Galaxy S4 Framework
Samsung Galaxy S4 Battery Icon
Samsung Galaxy S4 Swipe to call 
Samsung Galaxy S4 Voice Unlock
Samsung Galaxy S4 Task manager
Samsung Galaxy S4 Boot Animation
Samsung Galaxy S4 AccuWeather
Samsung Galaxy S4 Swipe to message
Samsung Galaxy S4 Suspension window
Samsung Galaxy S4 Touchwiz launcher(badge support)

Customized APPS
M Unlock
Busybox
Init.d Scripts
Pre-Rooted
Bump Feature
Super Smooth
Signal Tweaks
Battery Tweaks
Proximity Tweaks
Build.prop Tweaks
Faster Streaming
CM10.1 Calculator
Net Speed Tweaks
Performance Tweaks
Day Dream Launcher
Updated Google Play
No Delay In Making Call
Deodexed & Zipaligned
OG Youtube Downloader
Mobile Bravia Engine 3
Transparent Status Bar
Default External App Storage
Better Image & Audio Quality
Enables 270 Degree Rotation
Better Responsiveness & Speed
Air gestures-work only in gallery
Based on android 4.2.2
Keyboard with swipe support
13MP Camera-All Modes
XLoud
XBlast Tools
X4 Video Player
Xposed Additions
Xperia Motion Snap
Xposed Framework
Xposed Gravity Box
Xposed Icon Themer
Xposed App Settings
ViPER4Android FX
ViPER4Android XHIFI
Lockscreen Wallpaper Change Through Gravity Box



(Kindly Follow Instruction To Install ROM , Read Notes Before Posting Question )


*NOTE :-Make CMW Backup for Reverting back to your old system *

*How To Flash :*

1) Download Rom.zip File and Touchwiz
2) Put into External/Internal SD Card
3) Go To CMW Recovery
4) Wipe Data/Factory Reset And Wipe Partition
5) From Advance Menu Do Dalvik CACHE Clear
6) Go in Mount And Storage select FORMAT SYSTEM
7) Select Intall From SD Card
8) Select srr sam S4.zip And Select YES then select touchwiz which u downloaded ...and select yes
9) Reboot Your System

*
Steps To Get S4 looks and Notification Panel
*
1)Launch the Xposed Installer and click on "Install/Update"
2)Go to Modules tab Tick on Gravity Box, Icon Themer,App Settings,X-Blast tools
3)Open X-Blast tools,click status bar,choose clock colour as white
4)Open Gravity Box,Go to statusbar tweaks then click Quicksettings management.
5)Click quicksetting tiles and tick all.
6)Click tiles per row and select 4.
7)Go back and click notification drawer style,select notification drawer background and then choose according to your choice.
8)Go back and click Media Tweaks and select all.
9)Go back and click About and Select Use holo dark theme.
10)CLICK FIRST TWO OPTION TO GO TO OFFICIAL THREAD OF GRAVITYBOX AND XPOSED FRAMEWORK AND PRESS THANKS FOR THIER WORK

REBOOT
Done!

*Flashable Download Link ( cwm/twrp) :*http://d-h.st/a4e

*Touchwiz Download link*: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2227345


*TWRP backup Download Link* :* http://goo.gl/1R2FIF*

DOWNLOAD XPERIA MOTION SNAP AND INSTALL AS NORMAL APK- http://d-h.st/4zF

*Instructions:*
*This file is in .rar format so Extract it....
Its a twrp backup so u have to restore it by Twrp not by Cwm
u just put this folder in ur Twrp/Backup/Zp980/put here...
and restore it in twrp...*





*SRR SAMSUNG S4 V1 ROM For ZopoZP980*


*Rom :* link removed

*Instructions*
This file is in .rar format so Extract it....
Its a twrp backup so u have to restore it by Twrp not by Cwm
u just put this folder in ur Twrp/Backup/Zp980/put here...
and restore it in twrp...

*Important*
Its based on original S4 rom and we @Manan79 and tried to make it for our device....
If u find any bug then tell us..
Its have only one SIM option due to pure S4 rom...
by continuing pressing back button sidebar appears...
Just tried it once , it has also nice battery backup you loved it....

Please hit thanks if u like our work...



*SCREENSHOTS OF SRR SAMSUNG S4 V2 :*


----------



## Manan79 (Jan 3, 2014)

defender359 said:


> This rоm(Fluffy ROM for zp980)  is there a Bulgarian menu?

Click to collapse



No I don't see Bulgarian language in settings


----------



## 66aaaa (Jan 3, 2014)

hamsteyr said:


> I use it with my 32GB. It's perfectly supported, the one which is not supported is the 4gb if I read it correctly on their forums. Some guys even asked which he would flash if he had the 32GB version, and they pointed him to this thread, so I think it's prefectly safe.
> 
> That and of course, the screenshots were taken with my device itself, and with me flashing into it, so I can give you firsthand experience of its success.

Click to collapse



Is the Lewa w5 Multilangual?
Install via CWM or TWRP?
THX


----------



## hamsteyr (Jan 3, 2014)

66aaaa said:


> Is the Lewa w5 Multilangual?
> Install via CWM or TWRP?
> THX

Click to collapse



Quite limited, only Chinese and English. 
CWM and TWRP both work fine, I think you mean recovery though.


----------



## 66aaaa (Jan 3, 2014)

comiflor said:


> I installed the rom, wipe cache, dalvik cache, factory reset it, but i also have the nvram wireless error. does anyone know how to get rid of this? Before i used the butterfly rom. Can someone explain me the right steps in the right order to get rid of the nvram erorr wireless network?. It may be because I have Zopo C2 Platinum? I tried again trying to use also wipe system...but the wireless networ "nvram err" is still there...please help me. It's really annoying.
> I have twrp by dezmen3 v2.4.4.0 and i get a message during restore... "a render request has failed". What TWRP did you use to make this backup? I appreciate your work, but sincerely make this rom to be available to install from TWRP, not backup, because the samsung music app and walkman music app had crashed in the small time that I tested this rom... I don't doubt that this is a very good rom, like the others that you and manan created, but i decided to remain with the butterfly rom, untill you correct all the bugs. Thanks again for your work...it's really apreciated by noobs like me.
> Thanks in advance. Best regards.

Click to collapse



Try this
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2197378
It is worked for me tosolve the "nvram err" problem...

---------- Post added at 12:28 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:03 AM ----------

I just wanted to share an apk which is working for me very good to keep a long battery life during the day...

OPG Pro from Play store

Try it!


----------



## Benzoba (Jan 8, 2014)

*Comparing*



Manan79 said:


> Liors1-ZP980- v2.0.5
> 
> I am going to upload a new ROM for your zp980/c2 ,It is based on 4.2.2 ROM  (galaxy s4 UI)
> I ported this rom from another chinese phone --.No 1 S6
> ...

Click to collapse





Manan79 said:


> Fluffy ROM  for zp980 - note 3 port
> (thanks to original developer for hdc galaxy s4)
> 
> Presenting another ported rom...this is beautiful and smooth samsung note 3 port (4.2.1)
> ...

Click to collapse




Which one is better in performance


----------



## Manan79 (Jan 11, 2014)

Fluffy is better 

Sent from my ZP980 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## liver20 (Jan 15, 2014)

Srr Xperia will be updated ?? 

Enviado desde mi Zopo 980 32gb. Usando Tapatalk


----------



## ballicali (Feb 18, 2014)

*Autofocus on SRR Samsung s4 v2 Rom*

I have a question about SRR Samsung s4 v2 Rom on  ZOPO C2 Platinum 16GB

I have tested almost all CustomRoms. In all except MIUI ROMS and the Stockrom i had problems with Autofocus.
When I try to photograph a text, the autofocus does not work well.

Could one please test if the Autofocus works on *SRR Samsung s4 v2 Rom* right?



Many thanks in advance


----------



## metelescumcz (Mar 25, 2014)

Awesome rom man. But little problem. Proximitz not working. If i pick up the phone call, display stays on. Any suggestion ? Thank you.

(Fluffy rom - port Note 3)

And i have Xperia v2 rom and there is little problem in the messages -> text goes over the graphic and camera don't want to work. But still awesome.

Zopo C2 Platinum 1GB RAM


----------



## Soaham (Apr 26, 2014)

*SRR Xperia V3*

Guys, Tonight I made a new version of SRR Xperia V3..., Iam liking it...
But if you want it then i will upload it for you.
Reply me if you want then i will provide it.


----------



## catalindinsibiu (Apr 26, 2014)

Soaham said:


> Guys, Tonight I made a new version of SRR Xperia V3..., Iam liking it...
> But if you want it then i will upload it for you.
> Reply me if you want then i will provide it.

Click to collapse



Hello,
Yes, I would like to try it. Still searching for the perfect ROM 
Thank you !


----------



## Soaham (Apr 30, 2014)

Guys wait for few days... 
Now its been in testing... 
And one thing I want to tell you that its based on xperia z1 user interface.

Sent from my C2305 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Soaham (May 1, 2014)

*SRR Xperia V3*

*So Friends here Iam uploading few Sreenshots of this Rom...!!!*


----------



## nekmaria (May 1, 2014)

Soaham said:


> *So Friends here Iam uploading few Sreenshots of this Rom...!!!*
> 
> and yeah it has Dual Sim 3g Feature.

Click to collapse



Seems that it is an interesting rom


----------



## Maheshwara (May 1, 2014)

Android 4.4.2? Really??? Or only 4.4 STYLE?


----------



## Soaham (May 1, 2014)

Maheshwara said:


> Android 4.4.2? Really??? Or only 4.4 STYLE?

Click to collapse



its android 4.4.2 Styled..


----------



## nuher (May 3, 2014)

Soaham said:


> Guys, Tonight I made a new version of SRR Xperia V3..., Iam liking it...
> But if you want it then i will upload it for you.
> Reply me if you want then i will provide it.

Click to collapse




Hi; Whould you upload this rom? Link please. Thanks..


----------



## nekmaria (May 3, 2014)

nuher said:


> Hi; Whould you upload this rom? Link please. Thanks..

Click to collapse



Hi, when are you gonna upload ths promisinf rom?


----------



## nuher (May 3, 2014)

Soaham said:


> *So Friends here Iam uploading few Sreenshots of this Rom...!!!*
> 
> and yeah it has Dual Sim 3g Feature.

Click to collapse



My patience left. Please hurry up.


----------



## Soaham (May 3, 2014)

nuher said:


> My patience left. Please hurry up.

Click to collapse



Ok Iam uploading it now...
Just try it and tell me How's it...
within 20 minutes Rom will live.


----------



## Soaham (Aug 16, 2013)

*SRR SAMSUNG S4 v3*

Changelog :
Gps Fixed
Smart Pause
Smart Scroll
Air Gesture 
S4 nice Dialer
Lenovo Camera
ChatON 
And many inbuilt tweaks to improve performance....

to enable disable sidebar continuously press back key.... 

*Screenshots Of SRR SAMSUNG S4 V3*http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=46686162&postcount=1102

*Flashable Download Link For V3 :*http://goo.gl/ZiBCKQ


*S4 Launcher Flashable* http://d-h.st/2Gv

*How To Flash :*

1) Download Rom.zip File and S4 Launcher
2) Put into External/Internal SD Card
3) Go To CMW Recovery
4) Wipe Data/Factory Reset And Wipe Partition
5) From Advance Menu Do Dalvik CACHE Clear
6) Go in Mount And Storage select FORMAT SYSTEM
7) Select Intall From SD Card
8) Select srr sam S4V3.zip And Select YES then select S4 Launcher which u downloaded ...and select yes
9) Reboot Your System


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*SRR SAMSUNG S4 V2
*

*FEATURES*
Samsung Galaxy S4 UI 
Samsung Galaxy S4 Fonts
Samsung Galaxy S4 Dailer
Samsung Galaxy S4 Music
Samsung Galaxy S4 Alarms
Samsung Galaxy S4 Toggle
Samsung Galaxy S4 Sounds
Samsung Galaxy S4 Widgets
Samsung Galaxy S4 Bootlogo
Samsung Galaxy S4 Statusbar
Samsung Galaxy S4 Wallpaper
Samsung Galaxy S4 S Voice
Samsung Galaxy S4 Ringtones
Samsung Galaxy S4 UI Sounds
Samsung Galaxy S4 Notification
Samsung Galaxy S4 Lockscreen
Samsung Galaxy S4 Boot Sound
Samsung Galaxy S4 Framework
Samsung Galaxy S4 Battery Icon
Samsung Galaxy S4 Swipe to call 
Samsung Galaxy S4 Voice Unlock
Samsung Galaxy S4 Task manager
Samsung Galaxy S4 Boot Animation
Samsung Galaxy S4 AccuWeather
Samsung Galaxy S4 Swipe to message
Samsung Galaxy S4 Suspension window
Samsung Galaxy S4 Touchwiz launcher(badge support)

Customized APPS
M Unlock
Busybox
Init.d Scripts
Pre-Rooted
Bump Feature
Super Smooth
Signal Tweaks
Battery Tweaks
Proximity Tweaks
Build.prop Tweaks
Faster Streaming
CM10.1 Calculator
Net Speed Tweaks
Performance Tweaks
Day Dream Launcher
Updated Google Play
No Delay In Making Call
Deodexed & Zipaligned
OG Youtube Downloader
Mobile Bravia Engine 3
Transparent Status Bar
Default External App Storage
Better Image & Audio Quality
Enables 270 Degree Rotation
Better Responsiveness & Speed
Air gestures-work only in gallery
Based on android 4.2.2
Keyboard with swipe support
13MP Camera-All Modes
XLoud
XBlast Tools
X4 Video Player
Xposed Additions
Xperia Motion Snap
Xposed Framework
Xposed Gravity Box
Xposed Icon Themer
Xposed App Settings
ViPER4Android FX
ViPER4Android XHIFI
Lockscreen Wallpaper Change Through Gravity Box



(Kindly Follow Instruction To Install ROM , Read Notes Before Posting Question )


*NOTE :-Make CMW Backup for Reverting back to your old system *

*How To Flash :*

1) Download Rom.zip File and Touchwiz
2) Put into External/Internal SD Card
3) Go To CMW Recovery
4) Wipe Data/Factory Reset And Wipe Partition
5) From Advance Menu Do Dalvik CACHE Clear
6) Go in Mount And Storage select FORMAT SYSTEM
7) Select Intall From SD Card
8) Select srr sam S4.zip And Select YES then select touchwiz which u downloaded ...and select yes
9) Reboot Your System

*
Steps To Get S4 looks and Notification Panel
*
1)Launch the Xposed Installer and click on "Install/Update"
2)Go to Modules tab Tick on Gravity Box, Icon Themer,App Settings,X-Blast tools
3)Open X-Blast tools,click status bar,choose clock colour as white
4)Open Gravity Box,Go to statusbar tweaks then click Quicksettings management.
5)Click quicksetting tiles and tick all.
6)Click tiles per row and select 4.
7)Go back and click notification drawer style,select notification drawer background and then choose according to your choice.
8)Go back and click Media Tweaks and select all.
9)Go back and click About and Select Use holo dark theme.
10)CLICK FIRST TWO OPTION TO GO TO OFFICIAL THREAD OF GRAVITYBOX AND XPOSED FRAMEWORK AND PRESS THANKS FOR THIER WORK

REBOOT
Done!

*Flashable Download Link ( cwm/twrp) :*http://d-h.st/a4e

*Touchwiz Download link*: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2227345


*TWRP backup Download Link* :* http://goo.gl/1R2FIF*

DOWNLOAD XPERIA MOTION SNAP AND INSTALL AS NORMAL APK- http://d-h.st/4zF

*Instructions:*
*This file is in .rar format so Extract it....
Its a twrp backup so u have to restore it by Twrp not by Cwm
u just put this folder in ur Twrp/Backup/Zp980/put here...
and restore it in twrp...*





*SRR SAMSUNG S4 V1 ROM For ZopoZP980*


*Rom :* link removed

*Instructions*
This file is in .rar format so Extract it....
Its a twrp backup so u have to restore it by Twrp not by Cwm
u just put this folder in ur Twrp/Backup/Zp980/put here...
and restore it in twrp...

*Important*
Its based on original S4 rom and we @Manan79 and tried to make it for our device....
If u find any bug then tell us..
Its have only one SIM option due to pure S4 rom...
by continuing pressing back button sidebar appears...
Just tried it once , it has also nice battery backup you loved it....

Please hit thanks if u like our work...



*SCREENSHOTS OF SRR SAMSUNG S4 V2 :*


----------



## nuher (May 3, 2014)

Soaham said:


> Ok Iam uploading it now...
> Just try it and tell me How's it...
> within 20 minutes Rom will live.

Click to collapse



Thanks...:laugh:


----------



## Soaham (May 3, 2014)

*SRR Xperia V3 Rom for Zopo C2,Zp980,and Lemon Aspie A4*

*SRR Pure Xperia V3 for Zopo C2, Zopo Zp980, Lemon Aspire A4*


Features
-Adds New Awesome Themes
-Adds New Wallpapers from Xperia Z2
-Fixes Caller ID issue for All
-No FCs Anymore for Devices
-New Xperia Home- A kitkat concept by me
-Xperia Motiongraph
-Xperia Motionshot
-Xperia Music on Facebook
-New Clock, on-off tools and Photo Widgets all support theme colors now
-White Xperia Mediaserver
-100% transparent task switcher
-Latest Xperia Z1 Widgets
-Latest Xperia Z1 Apps
-Latest Xperia Z1 Media Apps
-Latest Xperia Z1 Keyboard
-Xperia Z1 Settings
-Xperia Z1 Wallpapers
-Xperia Z1 Live Walls
-Sony Select App store
-Sony Sociallife Feed
-Handwriting Recognition
-New kitkat email app
-New Kitkat Sounds
-Multiple small apps
-Multi-Window
-Super Smooth Scrolling
-Advanced Reboot Menu
-X-Reality Engine
-Gmail/email Fix
-Wifi Tethering Fix
-Slow Wifi Fix
-Better Network /Data Speed
-Better Camera
-Sim Toolkit
-Bootlogo/Bootanimation
-Latest Viper4Android Integration

*Download Link* http://goo.gl/f37i1A

*Instructions:*

*Those people face problem in network change your modem.img file with any of the working rom, just go to system/etc/firmware/modem.img
*

Watch this Video Those face Network Problem
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=djJ7QvjzTdI


*Or Try This Method*
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C4OWM1NBWAU

-Download zip and place in SDcard
-Goto Recovery (TWRP Recommended)
-Wipe cache, Dalvik Cache, Factory Reset, System, Android Secure
-Install Zip and follow Instructions accordingly
-Wipe Cache/Dalvik Cache
-Reboot and be patient rom might take upto 3 minutes to boot for the 1st time.
-Cheerz

*Credit:*
_bishal goswami_


----------



## gusano1971 (May 3, 2014)

Soaham said:


> *SRR Xperia V3 for Zopo C2, Zopo Zp980, Lemon Aspire A4*
> 
> Features
> -Adds New Awesome Themes
> ...

Click to collapse



Wait to try it!!! 

Enviado desde mi C2 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Soaham (May 3, 2014)

gusano1971 said:


> Wait to try it!!!
> 
> Enviado desde mi C2 mediante Tapatalk

Click to collapse



its Uploading...44 % uploaded


----------



## gusano1971 (May 3, 2014)

Downloading!!! 


Enviado desde mi C2 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Soaham (May 3, 2014)

gusano1971 said:


> Downloading!!!
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi C2 mediante Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Then also tell me how's it...


----------



## gusano1971 (May 3, 2014)

Soaham said:


> Then also tell me how's it...

Click to collapse



OK

Enviado desde mi C2 mediante Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 10:32 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:26 PM ----------




gusano1971 said:


> OK
> 
> Enviado desde mi C2 mediante Tapatalk

Click to collapse



I can install with CWM? 

Enviado desde mi C2 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Soaham (May 3, 2014)

gusano1971 said:


> OK
> 
> Enviado desde mi C2 mediante Tapatalk
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yes...


----------



## defender359 (May 3, 2014)

This rоm(SRR Xperia V3) is there a Bulgarian menu?


----------



## gusano1971 (May 3, 2014)

Soaham said:


> Yes...

Click to collapse



Soon!!! 

Enviado desde mi C2 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Tino_81 (May 4, 2014)

Soaham said:


> Then also tell me how's it...

Click to collapse



The rom looks good, but both sim-cards works only on 2G.
Then I switch network mode to WCDMA only, network falls


----------



## Soaham (May 4, 2014)

defender359 said:


> This rоm(SRR Xperia V3) is there a Bulgarian menu?

Click to collapse



No it don't have

Sent from my C2305 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Soaham (May 4, 2014)

Tino_81 said:


> The rom looks good, but both sim-cards works only on 2G.
> Then I switch network mode to WCDMA only, network falls

Click to collapse



If you are facing this problem
Then try to change your modem file
Goto system/etc/firmware/modem.img change it with any of your working rom

Sent from my C2305 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Tino_81 (May 4, 2014)

Soaham said:


> If you are facing this problem
> Then try to change your modem file
> Goto system/etc/firmware/modem.img change it with any of your working rom
> 
> Sent from my C2305 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



Thank's a lot, now it works! :good:


----------



## nomox1 (May 4, 2014)

Tino_81 said:


> Thank's a lot, now it works! :good:

Click to collapse



hi i have this problem . How are you solved this problem ? Where are  you  found modem.img files  ? 

(Sorry I have got bad English  )

---------- Post added at 05:23 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:15 PM ----------




Soaham said:


> If you are facing this problem
> Then try to change your modem file
> Goto system/etc/firmware/modem.img change it with any of your working rom
> 
> Sent from my C2305 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



hi i have this problem . How are you solved this problem ? Where are you found modem.img files ? 

(Sorry I have got bad English  )


----------



## Soaham (May 4, 2014)

nomox1 said:


> hi i have this problem . How are you solved this problem ? Where are  you  found modem.img files  ?
> 
> (Sorry I have got bad English  )
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



ok so i see few peoples are facing this problem...

Do one thing...From your root manager go to system/etc/firmware/modem.img and change it with another working rom...

or you just try it on pc ... open rom in win rar and  go to system/etc/firmware/modem.img and replace it with another working rom


----------



## nomox1 (May 4, 2014)

Soaham said:


> ok so i see few peoples are facing this problem...
> 
> Do one thing...From your root manager go to system/etc/firmware/modem.img and change it with another working rom...
> 
> or you just try it on pc ... open rom in win rar and  go to system/etc/firmware/modem.img and replace it with another working rom

Click to collapse



I could not


----------



## Soaham (May 4, 2014)

nomox1 said:


> I could not

Click to collapse



ok then wait i will release next update soon,,,


----------



## Maheshwara (May 4, 2014)

I would generally be interested in a download source for different modem versions...


----------



## Soaham (May 4, 2014)

Maheshwara said:


> I would generally be interested in a download source for different modem versions...

Click to collapse



Maheshwara only with 32gb/2gb ram version having problem of Network reception.., and it will be fixed just by changing modem.img file..
and i just make rom for my device..., and provide you that you all also feel the benefit of it..

So please understand ...otherwise i will made new thread for all my new roms...


----------



## Soaham (Aug 16, 2013)

*SRR SAMSUNG S4 v3*

Changelog :
Gps Fixed
Smart Pause
Smart Scroll
Air Gesture 
S4 nice Dialer
Lenovo Camera
ChatON 
And many inbuilt tweaks to improve performance....

to enable disable sidebar continuously press back key.... 

*Screenshots Of SRR SAMSUNG S4 V3*http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=46686162&postcount=1102

*Flashable Download Link For V3 :*http://goo.gl/ZiBCKQ


*S4 Launcher Flashable* http://d-h.st/2Gv

*How To Flash :*

1) Download Rom.zip File and S4 Launcher
2) Put into External/Internal SD Card
3) Go To CMW Recovery
4) Wipe Data/Factory Reset And Wipe Partition
5) From Advance Menu Do Dalvik CACHE Clear
6) Go in Mount And Storage select FORMAT SYSTEM
7) Select Intall From SD Card
8) Select srr sam S4V3.zip And Select YES then select S4 Launcher which u downloaded ...and select yes
9) Reboot Your System


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*SRR SAMSUNG S4 V2
*

*FEATURES*
Samsung Galaxy S4 UI 
Samsung Galaxy S4 Fonts
Samsung Galaxy S4 Dailer
Samsung Galaxy S4 Music
Samsung Galaxy S4 Alarms
Samsung Galaxy S4 Toggle
Samsung Galaxy S4 Sounds
Samsung Galaxy S4 Widgets
Samsung Galaxy S4 Bootlogo
Samsung Galaxy S4 Statusbar
Samsung Galaxy S4 Wallpaper
Samsung Galaxy S4 S Voice
Samsung Galaxy S4 Ringtones
Samsung Galaxy S4 UI Sounds
Samsung Galaxy S4 Notification
Samsung Galaxy S4 Lockscreen
Samsung Galaxy S4 Boot Sound
Samsung Galaxy S4 Framework
Samsung Galaxy S4 Battery Icon
Samsung Galaxy S4 Swipe to call 
Samsung Galaxy S4 Voice Unlock
Samsung Galaxy S4 Task manager
Samsung Galaxy S4 Boot Animation
Samsung Galaxy S4 AccuWeather
Samsung Galaxy S4 Swipe to message
Samsung Galaxy S4 Suspension window
Samsung Galaxy S4 Touchwiz launcher(badge support)

Customized APPS
M Unlock
Busybox
Init.d Scripts
Pre-Rooted
Bump Feature
Super Smooth
Signal Tweaks
Battery Tweaks
Proximity Tweaks
Build.prop Tweaks
Faster Streaming
CM10.1 Calculator
Net Speed Tweaks
Performance Tweaks
Day Dream Launcher
Updated Google Play
No Delay In Making Call
Deodexed & Zipaligned
OG Youtube Downloader
Mobile Bravia Engine 3
Transparent Status Bar
Default External App Storage
Better Image & Audio Quality
Enables 270 Degree Rotation
Better Responsiveness & Speed
Air gestures-work only in gallery
Based on android 4.2.2
Keyboard with swipe support
13MP Camera-All Modes
XLoud
XBlast Tools
X4 Video Player
Xposed Additions
Xperia Motion Snap
Xposed Framework
Xposed Gravity Box
Xposed Icon Themer
Xposed App Settings
ViPER4Android FX
ViPER4Android XHIFI
Lockscreen Wallpaper Change Through Gravity Box



(Kindly Follow Instruction To Install ROM , Read Notes Before Posting Question )


*NOTE :-Make CMW Backup for Reverting back to your old system *

*How To Flash :*

1) Download Rom.zip File and Touchwiz
2) Put into External/Internal SD Card
3) Go To CMW Recovery
4) Wipe Data/Factory Reset And Wipe Partition
5) From Advance Menu Do Dalvik CACHE Clear
6) Go in Mount And Storage select FORMAT SYSTEM
7) Select Intall From SD Card
8) Select srr sam S4.zip And Select YES then select touchwiz which u downloaded ...and select yes
9) Reboot Your System

*
Steps To Get S4 looks and Notification Panel
*
1)Launch the Xposed Installer and click on "Install/Update"
2)Go to Modules tab Tick on Gravity Box, Icon Themer,App Settings,X-Blast tools
3)Open X-Blast tools,click status bar,choose clock colour as white
4)Open Gravity Box,Go to statusbar tweaks then click Quicksettings management.
5)Click quicksetting tiles and tick all.
6)Click tiles per row and select 4.
7)Go back and click notification drawer style,select notification drawer background and then choose according to your choice.
8)Go back and click Media Tweaks and select all.
9)Go back and click About and Select Use holo dark theme.
10)CLICK FIRST TWO OPTION TO GO TO OFFICIAL THREAD OF GRAVITYBOX AND XPOSED FRAMEWORK AND PRESS THANKS FOR THIER WORK

REBOOT
Done!

*Flashable Download Link ( cwm/twrp) :*http://d-h.st/a4e

*Touchwiz Download link*: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2227345


*TWRP backup Download Link* :* http://goo.gl/1R2FIF*

DOWNLOAD XPERIA MOTION SNAP AND INSTALL AS NORMAL APK- http://d-h.st/4zF

*Instructions:*
*This file is in .rar format so Extract it....
Its a twrp backup so u have to restore it by Twrp not by Cwm
u just put this folder in ur Twrp/Backup/Zp980/put here...
and restore it in twrp...*





*SRR SAMSUNG S4 V1 ROM For ZopoZP980*


*Rom :* link removed

*Instructions*
This file is in .rar format so Extract it....
Its a twrp backup so u have to restore it by Twrp not by Cwm
u just put this folder in ur Twrp/Backup/Zp980/put here...
and restore it in twrp...

*Important*
Its based on original S4 rom and we @Manan79 and tried to make it for our device....
If u find any bug then tell us..
Its have only one SIM option due to pure S4 rom...
by continuing pressing back button sidebar appears...
Just tried it once , it has also nice battery backup you loved it....

Please hit thanks if u like our work...



*SCREENSHOTS OF SRR SAMSUNG S4 V2 :*


----------



## Soaham (May 4, 2014)

nomox1 said:


> hi i have this problem . How are you solved this problem ? Where are  you  found modem.img files  ?
> 
> (Sorry I have got bad English  )
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Just watch this Video https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=djJ7QvjzTdI


----------



## freerider67 (May 5, 2014)

Hi. Good job!
I have followed your instructions (with root browser) but is available only the 2G connection on my c2.
I am using only sim slot number 2 and running your ROM is not possible to allow the umts transmission.. 
With marsapa v16 is allowed to switch umts from one slot to the other
Thanks!


----------



## freerider67 (May 5, 2014)

Mounted also modem.img directly into the SRR-Xperia V3.zip rom file, but it doesn’t solve the problem.
Unfortunately I have to restore the previous rom..


----------



## Soaham (May 5, 2014)

freerider67 said:


> Hi. Good job!
> I have followed your instructions (with root browser) but is available only the 2G connection on my c2.
> I am using only sim slot number 2 and running your ROM is not possible to allow the umts transmission..
> With marsapa v16 is allowed to switch umts from one slot to the other
> Thanks!

Click to collapse



In next update it will have dual sim 3g...
And it will release soon....

Sent from my C2305 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Soaham (May 5, 2014)

freerider67 said:


> Mounted also modem.img directly into the SRR-Xperia V3.zip rom file, but it doesn’t solve the problem.
> Unfortunately I have to restore the previous rom..

Click to collapse



Going to upload New Rom and you will like it because its bug free...


----------



## Soaham (May 6, 2014)

Guys Enjoy my Latest SRR Xperia V4 Rom By going here...
http://www.needrom.com/mobile/srr-xperia-v3/

Here's the Screenshot...


----------



## asappa (May 6, 2014)

Soaham said:


> Guys Enjoy my Latest SRR Xperia V4 Rom By going here...
> http://www.needrom.com/mobile/srr-xperia-v3/
> 
> Here's the Screenshot...

Click to collapse



Wonderful ROM.
Anyway I have problem with Exchange contacts synchronisation.
Can you help me?


----------



## freerider67 (May 6, 2014)

Hi!
The same problem.. into slot sim number 2 on my c2 are reachable only 2G connections..


----------



## asappa (May 6, 2014)

freerider67 said:


> Hi!
> The same problem.. into slot sim number 2 on my c2 are reachable only 2G connections..

Click to collapse



Put the Zopo Baseband 2013/11/08. 3G is ok


----------



## freerider67 (May 6, 2014)

asappa said:


> Put the Zopo Baseband 2013/11/08. 3G is ok

Click to collapse



Thanks!
But I have just substituted the modem.img file and today it works!!
Thanks!


----------



## Soaham (May 6, 2014)

freerider67 said:


> Thanks!
> But I have just substituted the modem.img file and today it works!!
> Thanks!

Click to collapse



SO guys there is no problem with 3g actually...
and few peoples are facing it...so for that
give me that modem.img file which solve this problem...


----------



## freerider67 (May 6, 2014)

I have unzipped the modem.img file from the "Nuova GizRom per Zopo ZP980/C2 e C3 – Marsapa V16" rom. And it works


----------



## Soaham (May 6, 2014)

*SRR Xperia V5*

*SRR Xperia V5*

Guys I made SRR Xperia V5...
Try it..
Its fully bug free.. and in this you dont have to make any changes...

Features in Version 5 as Compare to V4

1.Xperia Z2 HOME & Simple Home
2.Xperia Z2 Themes
3.13MP Rear and 8MP Front Camera
4.Xperia Z2 SystemUI
5.Xperia Z2 Framework
6.Xperia Z2 Media Apps (Album, Movies, Walkman, Movie Creator, Vid&Music Unlmtd)
7.Xperia Z2 Apps (Clock, Calculator, Notes, Sketch, Socialife, Select, Email, Calendar,Downloads, Sound Recorder)
8.Xperia Z2 Widgets (Camera, Clock, Walkman, Photo, Weather, World Clock, Top Contacts, recent, tools)
9.Latest Xperia Keyboard
10.Xperia Z2 Fonts
11.Xperia Z2 Smart Social Camera
12.Xperia Z2 Style Settings
13.Xperia C Style Camera
14.Xperia Z2 Wallpapers
15.Xperia Z2 Sounds
16.Xperia Z2 Bootanimation
17.True Viper4Android Integration
18.Xperia Z2 build.prop
19.No network/Wifi issues
20.3G SIM Switching
21.S-Force Surround Sound 3D
22.RAM Saving
23.Battery Savings
24.Advanced Reboot Menu
25.No Xposed PreInsalled
26. Smart Gestures
27. No Bloatwares
28-Updates Walkman to 8.3.A.0.5 (Xperia Z2)

29-Fixes Social camera problem with xolo Q700, Q1000/Cherry mobile omega and Micromax Canvas HD

30-Fix For Video Recording FC/ HD Playback faced by some

3`-Fixes camera icon problem with Xhdpi devices

32- Improves Camera Quality

33-Improves Battery Backup

34-Removes unnecessary Bloatwares

35-Improves Performance

36-Enabled theme installation on every device

37-Minor Changes in Settings
and LOTS more……

Here's the Link for Rom : http://www.needrom.com/mobile/srr-xperia-v4/


----------



## Maheshwara (May 10, 2014)

From the first sight it seems to be a very nice ROM. Will go on testing...


----------



## Maheshwara (May 19, 2014)

Unfortunately, I have to report a bug: USB access is only possible for external sd card - internal storage is not accessible via USB? Could you please fix that?


----------



## Soaham (May 20, 2014)

Maheshwara said:


> Unfortunately, I have to report a bug: USB access is only possible for external sd card - internal storage is not accessible via USB? Could you please fix that?

Click to collapse



its a feature from sony ... in z2


----------



## bananaci (Jun 26, 2014)

thanks for your work.youre great
can i install this on zopo zp980+  MTK6592 and where can i download cwm

thanks


----------



## mak725 (Jul 4, 2014)

*Roms*

Great Roms


----------



## avaneeden (Sep 24, 2014)

Hi. This is my first post.  I am unable to download the Samsung V3 file. Been trying a few days. All goog.gl say is that the file has been viewed too many times and the I must wait 24h.  Is there any other link or must I just keep trying?

I am really keen to give it a bash....
Thx.


----------



## jg77 (Sep 24, 2014)

avaneeden said:


> Hi. This is my first post.  I am unable to download the Samsung V3 file. Been trying a few days. All goog.gl say is that the file has been viewed too many times and the I must wait 24h.  Is there any other link or must I just keep trying?
> 
> I am really keen to give it a bash....
> Thx.

Click to collapse



You can also have a look at Needrom.com and download. This ROM is also posted there: http://www.needrom.com/download/srr-xperia-v3/ (links says v3 but it has been updated to v5). Much more roms available there btw...


----------



## Soaham (Aug 16, 2013)

*SRR SAMSUNG S4 v3*

Changelog :
Gps Fixed
Smart Pause
Smart Scroll
Air Gesture 
S4 nice Dialer
Lenovo Camera
ChatON 
And many inbuilt tweaks to improve performance....

to enable disable sidebar continuously press back key.... 

*Screenshots Of SRR SAMSUNG S4 V3*http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=46686162&postcount=1102

*Flashable Download Link For V3 :*http://goo.gl/ZiBCKQ


*S4 Launcher Flashable* http://d-h.st/2Gv

*How To Flash :*

1) Download Rom.zip File and S4 Launcher
2) Put into External/Internal SD Card
3) Go To CMW Recovery
4) Wipe Data/Factory Reset And Wipe Partition
5) From Advance Menu Do Dalvik CACHE Clear
6) Go in Mount And Storage select FORMAT SYSTEM
7) Select Intall From SD Card
8) Select srr sam S4V3.zip And Select YES then select S4 Launcher which u downloaded ...and select yes
9) Reboot Your System


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*SRR SAMSUNG S4 V2
*

*FEATURES*
Samsung Galaxy S4 UI 
Samsung Galaxy S4 Fonts
Samsung Galaxy S4 Dailer
Samsung Galaxy S4 Music
Samsung Galaxy S4 Alarms
Samsung Galaxy S4 Toggle
Samsung Galaxy S4 Sounds
Samsung Galaxy S4 Widgets
Samsung Galaxy S4 Bootlogo
Samsung Galaxy S4 Statusbar
Samsung Galaxy S4 Wallpaper
Samsung Galaxy S4 S Voice
Samsung Galaxy S4 Ringtones
Samsung Galaxy S4 UI Sounds
Samsung Galaxy S4 Notification
Samsung Galaxy S4 Lockscreen
Samsung Galaxy S4 Boot Sound
Samsung Galaxy S4 Framework
Samsung Galaxy S4 Battery Icon
Samsung Galaxy S4 Swipe to call 
Samsung Galaxy S4 Voice Unlock
Samsung Galaxy S4 Task manager
Samsung Galaxy S4 Boot Animation
Samsung Galaxy S4 AccuWeather
Samsung Galaxy S4 Swipe to message
Samsung Galaxy S4 Suspension window
Samsung Galaxy S4 Touchwiz launcher(badge support)

Customized APPS
M Unlock
Busybox
Init.d Scripts
Pre-Rooted
Bump Feature
Super Smooth
Signal Tweaks
Battery Tweaks
Proximity Tweaks
Build.prop Tweaks
Faster Streaming
CM10.1 Calculator
Net Speed Tweaks
Performance Tweaks
Day Dream Launcher
Updated Google Play
No Delay In Making Call
Deodexed & Zipaligned
OG Youtube Downloader
Mobile Bravia Engine 3
Transparent Status Bar
Default External App Storage
Better Image & Audio Quality
Enables 270 Degree Rotation
Better Responsiveness & Speed
Air gestures-work only in gallery
Based on android 4.2.2
Keyboard with swipe support
13MP Camera-All Modes
XLoud
XBlast Tools
X4 Video Player
Xposed Additions
Xperia Motion Snap
Xposed Framework
Xposed Gravity Box
Xposed Icon Themer
Xposed App Settings
ViPER4Android FX
ViPER4Android XHIFI
Lockscreen Wallpaper Change Through Gravity Box



(Kindly Follow Instruction To Install ROM , Read Notes Before Posting Question )


*NOTE :-Make CMW Backup for Reverting back to your old system *

*How To Flash :*

1) Download Rom.zip File and Touchwiz
2) Put into External/Internal SD Card
3) Go To CMW Recovery
4) Wipe Data/Factory Reset And Wipe Partition
5) From Advance Menu Do Dalvik CACHE Clear
6) Go in Mount And Storage select FORMAT SYSTEM
7) Select Intall From SD Card
8) Select srr sam S4.zip And Select YES then select touchwiz which u downloaded ...and select yes
9) Reboot Your System

*
Steps To Get S4 looks and Notification Panel
*
1)Launch the Xposed Installer and click on "Install/Update"
2)Go to Modules tab Tick on Gravity Box, Icon Themer,App Settings,X-Blast tools
3)Open X-Blast tools,click status bar,choose clock colour as white
4)Open Gravity Box,Go to statusbar tweaks then click Quicksettings management.
5)Click quicksetting tiles and tick all.
6)Click tiles per row and select 4.
7)Go back and click notification drawer style,select notification drawer background and then choose according to your choice.
8)Go back and click Media Tweaks and select all.
9)Go back and click About and Select Use holo dark theme.
10)CLICK FIRST TWO OPTION TO GO TO OFFICIAL THREAD OF GRAVITYBOX AND XPOSED FRAMEWORK AND PRESS THANKS FOR THIER WORK

REBOOT
Done!

*Flashable Download Link ( cwm/twrp) :*http://d-h.st/a4e

*Touchwiz Download link*: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2227345


*TWRP backup Download Link* :* http://goo.gl/1R2FIF*

DOWNLOAD XPERIA MOTION SNAP AND INSTALL AS NORMAL APK- http://d-h.st/4zF

*Instructions:*
*This file is in .rar format so Extract it....
Its a twrp backup so u have to restore it by Twrp not by Cwm
u just put this folder in ur Twrp/Backup/Zp980/put here...
and restore it in twrp...*





*SRR SAMSUNG S4 V1 ROM For ZopoZP980*


*Rom :* link removed

*Instructions*
This file is in .rar format so Extract it....
Its a twrp backup so u have to restore it by Twrp not by Cwm
u just put this folder in ur Twrp/Backup/Zp980/put here...
and restore it in twrp...

*Important*
Its based on original S4 rom and we @Manan79 and tried to make it for our device....
If u find any bug then tell us..
Its have only one SIM option due to pure S4 rom...
by continuing pressing back button sidebar appears...
Just tried it once , it has also nice battery backup you loved it....

Please hit thanks if u like our work...



*SCREENSHOTS OF SRR SAMSUNG S4 V2 :*


----------



## mak725 (Sep 24, 2014)

*Zopo C3*

This rom work in zopo C3?


----------



## jg77 (Sep 24, 2014)

mak725 said:


> This rom work in zopo C3?

Click to collapse



Check out needrom section Zopo c3, there you'll find roms for your phone, including this one. I encourage you to try the kitkat rom though. I'm running it on my c2 and it's really stable.


----------



## suniljajra22 (Sep 27, 2014)

may I know how to root my lemon aspire a4


----------



## ronaldknot (Jan 2, 2015)

*Problem phone storage*

Hello Friends,

With the tutorial video on Youtube by itxTutor I got unbrick my ZP980 32GB ROM + 1GB RAM , but is now gone all my files that were in the phone storage ( 32gb ) and now appears that essae storage has only 1.28gb . Does anyone know how to solve these two problems ?

This can occur in case I have installed one Stock Rom wrong ?

My Phone is ZP980 32gb / 1gbRam Processor Mt6589t .

He possessed in its original configuration 1.48gb Internal Memory + phone storage of 32GB , but now with 1.48gb + 1.28gb .

Detail: My cell phone does not have indications in the battery compartment that claims to be a version B.

Who can help me ?


----------



## Soaham (Feb 16, 2015)

suniljajra22 said:


> may I know how to root my lemon aspire a4

Click to collapse



try framaroot app.... Search it on Google.


----------



## Soaham (Jul 22, 2015)

*Zopo C2 Kitkat Rom*

This is great Custom rom for Zopo C2, Lemon Aspire A4...
Asus Zen UI Kitkat Custom Rom. Here's it is : http://goo.gl/7e2LqZ


----------

